# Camsex gegen Gold



## Thombl (10. September 2008)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten WOW Spiels,

zu meiner Person ich bin weiblich und 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit 2 Jahren WOW, aber was mir gestern
abend passiert ist, ist die absolute Krönung.

Ich war in einer Gruppe mit einem anderen Mitspieler um mit meinem neuen Char Hogger zu legen. Es
entwickelte sich während des Questens ein zuerst angenehmes Gespräch. Leider nach einer Weile wurde
mein Mitspieler etwas persönlicher und fragte mich diverse Dinge, die eigentlich nicht zu Spiel gehören.

(Alter, Haarfarbe, Größe etc.) Na ja da ich das noch alles nicht als schlimm empfand habe ich ihm diese 
Dinge beantwortet. Doch leider ist daraus eine unmögliche Situation entstanden. Er fragte mich ob ich für
1000 Gold mit ihm Camsex machen wollte.

Völlig entsetzt habe ich die Gruppe verlassen. Auch wenn das Angebot nicht ernst gemeint war, war ich doch
ganz schön entsetzt. Meine Frage: Ist euch so etwas auch schon mal passiert und wenn ja wie habt ihr reagiert.

Sind in WOW nur noch Psychopaten und Alkoholiker unterwegs?????????????


----------



## b1ubb (10. September 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



euch passieren alle sachen.

die geschichte ist fast zu gut um wahr zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider hab ich ned mehr wie 1k gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (10. September 2008)

gibt jetzt auch leute die das die sex gegen gold wollen dachte schon goldseller sind die krönung aber das übertrifft alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Ich hät die 1k genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (10. September 2008)

also um anzufangen

gegenfrage: sind in wow nur leute unterwegs die alles verallgemeinern müssen ?

es ist bestimmt nicht weil du 1 spinner auf  10.000 erwischt hast
dass deswegen alle andren    auch so sind

für die anschuldigung dass  nur  psychopaten und alkoholiker unterwegs sind  würdest bei mir ne verwarnung bekommen.
ausserdem
da du selber spielst
gilt deine aussage für dich mit du psycho usw...


gm ticket  wegen sexueller belästigung und gut ist
mir  oder  wem aus dem freudneskreis ist sowas noch net passiert


----------



## Yerizo (10. September 2008)

Gab hier mal nen Link zu nem Post wo eine Frau sich Anbot, sie wollte allerdings ganze 5k Gold (Epic FM). Dem Thread nach zu urteilen hat sie ihr FM bekommen und die beiden waren so zufrieden mit der "Zusammenarbeit" das sie fortgesetzt wurde.. ^^

Bevor welche mit "OMG wie krank ist das denn etc." kommen, einfach mal Opportunitätskosten googlen und sehen das diese Dame wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr als eine Edelhure verdient hat. 

Wer es will soll es machen, ist ja nicht mein Körper und nicht mein Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCheetahx (10. September 2008)

Hi,
glaube schon, dass viele psychopaten im spiel gibt. Dass es dir sowas passiert ist echt unschön. Egal ob es scherz war, hinter jeder witz steckt ein stück wahrheit. Würde es sofort ein GM melden. Ich spiele auch mit meiner Frau, und gott seidank ist ihr sowas noch nicht passiert. Würde den person sofort anzeigen. Man kann ja durch blizzard seine wohnort und adresse etc. rausfinden. Wenn nicht, der Staatsanwalt schon. Und da sowieso leute hinter solchen menschen sind, ist es keine Problem dass du unterstützung bekommst. Ich finde sowas echt gestört. solche menschen gehören in anstallt. Angenommen ich hätte auch eine tochter, und jemand schreibt ihr sowas, buah, wäre ausgerastet. Ich würe in deiner stelle sofort das melden. 

Gruß


----------



## Gattay (10. September 2008)

Ich glaube, da gab es mal einen ähnlichen Threat zu. Bin aber nicht sicher. Muss also ein paar mehr von solchen Deppen geben.

Auf jedem Fall sehe ich dass so, bei 10 Mio Spielern kann es nicht nur vernünftige Leute geben. Ist wie mit den Killerspielen, wo einer von xxxx die Realität verliert. 

Einfach Ticket und fertig. Gar nicht zu sehr drüber aufregen


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Ich wurde wegen meines großen Genitals auch schon oft zu so etwas überredet, jetzt habe ich 5 Epic-Flugmounts und 20 HP-Taschen.


----------



## b1ubb (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hät die 1k genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<3 !!!!


----------



## SIRIO (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich wurde wegen meines großen Genitals auch schon oft zu so etwas überredet, jetzt habe ich 5 Epic-Flugmounts und 20 HP-Taschen.



Träume weiter^^


----------



## Uranius (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Sind in WOW nur noch Psychopaten und Alkoholiker unterwegs?????????????



Davon ab, das es unter aller Sau ist sowas zu fragen, vorallem wenn es sich hierbei in deinem Fall sogar um Minderjährige handelt, finde ich deinen Endsatz doch sehr übertrieben.

Du hast nun ein schlechtes Erlebnis gehabt, warum schließt Du dann Rückschlüsse auf den Rest der WoW Spieler?

Zu deinem Vorfall gibt es eigentlich nur eine richtige Situation: Melden, Screenshots machen.

Der Typ hat dich ja so wie Du es beschreibst zur Prostitution genötigt indem er Dir virtuelle Währung gegen Dienstleistung angeboten hat.
Weiterhin kommt wie ja bereits erwähnt hinzu, das Du minderjährig bist. Dies impliziert eine Straftat und solche Leute sollten aus dem Spiel schnellstmöglich entfernt werden.


----------



## Casionara (10. September 2008)

ihn wieder anflüstern und fragen ob er dir nicht 1k gold schenken möchte und du dadurch eventuell von einem Ticket absiehst ^^
wenn du dein Gold dann hast ticket schreiben und er ist seinen acc los.


----------



## noizycat (10. September 2008)

OMFG

Wem das Geld für Prostituierte fehlt oder was .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Es gibt schon viele Spinner. Zum Glück gibts auch genug *normale* Spieler. ^^


----------



## ReWahn (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich wurde wegen meines großen Genitals auch schon oft zu so etwas überredet, jetzt habe ich 5 Epic-Flugmounts und 20 HP-Taschen.



Der Satz will doch in meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Screenshot or didnt happen.
Solche Geschichten glaub ich einfach ohne screenie nicht... 
btw kannst du wegen sexueler Belästigung n Ticket aufmachen, dann kümmert sich da ein GM drum...


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> OMFG
> Wem das Geld für Prostituierte fehlt oder was ....
> 
> 
> ...


Hey stimmt.. der aktuelle 'Goldkurs' der Seller liegt momentan bei ungefähr 8-10 Euro für 1k .. eigentlich richtig preiswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (10. September 2008)

Das ist ja echt die Krönung.
Bin selbst weiblich und alle meine Chars sind auch Weibleins. Ist mir in der Art noch nicht passiert.
Allerdings kommen mir immer wieder diese Fragen aus dem RL (Alter, Haarfarbe etc...) unter.
Ich hab grundsätzlich keine Lust das preiszugeben, dann wird man gaaanz schnell von den Leuten vergessen. Die meisten Männer in WoW scheinen wohl zu vergessen, dass WoW keine Partnervermittlung ist. 

Gil


----------



## poTTo (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hät die 1k genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein reden... und dann hätt icd denen nen link zu ner uralten Webcam gesucht und den Nappel  geschickt -.-


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hey stimmt.. der aktuelle 'Goldkurs' der Seller liegt momentan bei ungefähr 8-10 Euro für 1k .. eigentlich richtig preiswert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol

Alle WoW-Spieler die ins Puff gehen: "Kann ich auch mit Gold bezahlen?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (10. September 2008)

du hast eindeutig falsch reagiert.

1. ja sagen, gold an dich nehmen.
2. /auslachen
3,/spit
4. ihn auf die ignor tun
5. ihm schreiben: "Wie kann man eigentlich nur so unglablich dumm und armselig sein?!"

Success!


----------



## Gattay (10. September 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Allerdings kommen mir immer wieder diese Fragen aus dem RL (Alter, Haarfarbe etc...) unter.
> Ich hab grundsätzlich keine Lust das preiszugeben, dann wird man gaaanz schnell von den Leuten vergessen. Die meisten Männer in WoW scheinen wohl zu vergessen, dass WoW keine Partnervermittlung ist.
> 
> Gil




Wenn man in einer Gruppe ist, ergibt sich so eine Frage aber manchmal von alleine, ohne Hintergedanken. Gerade wenn man z.B. in Kara unterwegs ist und einige Leute immer wieder Pausen brauchen. Ich find´s nicht schlimm, nach Haarfarbe oder so zu fragen. Das Problem fängt erst an, wenn der/die Angesprchene sich dazu nicht äußern will und der/die Fragende das nicht begreifen oder akzeptieren willl


----------



## Voldsom (10. September 2008)

Ohne solche Vögel wärs doch auch irgendwie langweilig ! Zuweilen brauch ich meine Dosis "Kopfschütteln". Hilft oft dabei viele Dinge wieder ins rechte Licht zu rücken und zu relativieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> du hast eindeutig falsch reagiert.
> 
> 1. ja sagen, gold an dich nehmen.
> 2. /auslachen
> ...


Das dachte er sich wahrscheinlich auch so.
Ich bevorzuge btw. /lol


----------



## Sukie (10. September 2008)

Huhu ^^

Ich habe mal so etwas ähnliches erlebt..

Bin Morgens on gekommen und da schrieb mich ein Kerl an (lvl 1 Char) der mich fragte ob ich Zeit hätte und mit ihm nicht an einen lauschigen Ort mitkommen möchte lol... Hab ihn da nur gefragt warum er dann wow spielt und nicht in nen Erotik Chat geht *g* Er hat mir zwar kein Gold geboten aber geht ja schon in diese Richtung...

Finds auch nur Panne *kopfschüttel*

LG Sukie


----------



## Piggy D. (10. September 2008)

gold annehmen, fake mail geben, ignorieren


----------



## Captain_Chaos (10. September 2008)

Wenn du davon Screenshots hast, dann schreib ein Ticket wegen sexueller Belästigung. Aber auch so würde ich eins schreiben. 

Sicherlich gibt es viele Idioten und Psychopathen in der World of Warcraft. Aber wie schon von anderen geschrieben sollte man das nicht verallgemeinern. Auf jeden Psycho kommen auch jede Menge vernünftige Leute.



Casionara schrieb:


> ihn wieder anflüstern und fragen ob er dir nicht 1k gold schenken möchte und du dadurch eventuell von einem Ticket absiehst ^^
> wenn du dein Gold dann hast ticket schreiben und er ist seinen acc los.



Das ist eindeutig Erpressung. Dagegen kann er vorgehen und hat alle Trümpfe in der Hand. Tu sowas bloß nicht!


----------



## quilosa (10. September 2008)

ist das nicht der 2. post den du machst weil du sexuell belästigt wirst? und warum fällt mir auch schlagartig wieder damage-dieter ein?

edit: ok du hast dich nur mit reingehängt in den thread "sexuelle belästigung" und dich köstlich amüsiert weil viele den thread ernst genommen haben...


----------



## djbarti (10. September 2008)

> Sind in WOW nur noch Psychopaten und Alkoholiker unterwegs?????????????





Wer darauf gleich anspringt selberschuld (betroffene Hunde bellen).


Thombl wollte nur mal erwähnen das es hier doch einige gibt, die ihre Grenzen nicht kennen.  Meiner Frau ist das auch schon passiert da gehts auf Igno und ticket, fertig war die Sache.

Wenn man mal ehrlich ist sind es nicht immer die Kerle die mal so Austicken, gibt auch Frauen.


----------



## essey (10. September 2008)

Solche Vorfälle gibts sowohl in WoW, als auch im RL. Aber da sollte man gerade als Frau drüberstehen. Pervrse Spinner sind ja gerade im Internet, dem Schutz der Identität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sehr direkt und denken, sie könnten sich alles erlauben.

Sollen entweder ins nächste Bordell oder wie schon gesagt in ihren Erotik-Chat zurück gehen....


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Wenn man in einer Gruppe ist, ergibt sich so eine Frage aber manchmal von alleine, ohne Hintergedanken. Gerade wenn man z.B. in Kara unterwegs ist und einige Leute immer wieder Pausen brauchen. Ich find´s nicht schlimm, nach Haarfarbe oder so zu fragen. Das Problem fängt erst an, wenn der/die Angesprchene sich dazu nicht äußern will und der/die Fragende das nicht begreifen oder akzeptieren willl



hmm ich kann mich an kein TS erinnern in dem ein Kerl einen anderen Kerl fragt:
"Ey Bolle, sag doch mal, was hastn du für ne Haarfarbe??"

Warum sollte man das dann "ganz ohne Hintergedanken" eine Frau fragen.
(außer natürlich aus beruflichem Interesse weil man Friseur ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## KICKASSEZ (10. September 2008)

hmm naja ihr frauen resp mädchen tut mir oft leid... wie oft ihr von irgendwelchen perversen leuten belästigt werdet...

ich bekomme das schon oft genug von meiner freundin mit..

an deiner stelle hätte ich gesagt: klar doch, hätt die 1k genommen und hätte geleavt und ignore...

und wenn du noch einen hormonschub hinter dir hättest n ticket geschrieben.

naja egal lass dich nicht irritieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kg kazo


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Wenn du davon Screenshots hast, dann schreib ein Ticket wegen sexueller Belästigung.


Screenshots werde nicht als Beweis'fotos' anerkannt, afaik.


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Screenshots werde nicht als Beweis'fotos' anerkannt, afaik.


Werden sie auch nicht.


----------



## Toyuki (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Werden sie auch nicht.



aber blizzard logt den chat mit also müssten die das nachvollziehen können


----------



## Laeknishendr (10. September 2008)

Hm, 1000g - das ist es wert - gibts dazu schon nen Download??

Im ernst - nicht aufregen, ignorieren - als Frau/Mädchen muß man damit umgehen können daß man blöd angebaggert wird.
Den Spieler melden bei den GM's wird vermutlich nichts bringen weil dieser ja nur im TS dahergeschwätzt hat.

Aber Du wilslt nicht glauben wieviele das Angebot angenommen hätten^^


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> aber blizzard logt den chat mit also müssten die das nachvollziehen können


Richtig. Jeder stinkende GM kann ein Flamingproblem auffassen, das wird zur Technik übergegeben und Du bzw. der Typ, dessen Account
Du gekauft hast kriegt dann ganz regulär per Mail Bescheid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (10. September 2008)

lest doch einfach mal hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=57067&hl=
dann ist doch klar dass das nur trollerei ist...
aber kaum schreit (an einem langweiligen wow-losen mittwoch-vormittag!) ein angeblich belästigtes mädchen um hilfe überschlagen sich die gutgemeinten antworten und tips.

und du - thombi/thotem sitzt am rechner und lachst dich schlapp oder?


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Richtig. Jeder stinkende GM kann ein Flamingproblem auffassen, das wird zur Technik übergegeben und Du bzw. der Typ, dessen Account
> Du gekauft hast kriegt dann ganz regulär per Mail Bescheid.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was sie aber nicht nachvollziehen können ist eine interne Goldübergabe über einen geringen Betrag.
Somit kann der andre auch nichts machen, wenn du das Gold annimmst, ihm aber die 'Dienstleistung' verweigerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (10. September 2008)

hm außer wenn es im ts nicht zu unterscheiden ist hab ich mir noch Gedanken über das Geschlecht meiner Mitspieler gemacht mich hat eigentlich auch noch keiner gefragt 
zum te warum die ganze Aufregung Spinner werden dir noch genug über den weg laufen einfach links liegen lassen und wenn er lästig wird auf igno so einfach gehts sonst so gut wie nie im leben  ;-)


----------



## b1ubb (10. September 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> du hast eindeutig falsch reagiert.
> 1. ja sagen, gold an dich nehmen.
> 2. /auslachen
> 3,/spit
> ...




wer den fehler findet, bekommt 1k gold !


----------



## Yerizo (10. September 2008)

Verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, warum die Frauen/Mädchen die nicht angesprochen werden wollen, nicht einfach sagen sie wären Männlich, Ich mein für Hogger geht man nun nicht ins TS, wirkt wie die Mädels in Minirock und Pushup, die sich wundern das ausgerechnet SIE in der Disco dauernd angetanzt werden ^^


----------



## Toyuki (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wer den fehler findet, bekommt 1k gold !



meinst 4&5 verdreht? ich glaub das geht sogar noch nach ignor den zuspammen bloß er kann net antworten^^


----------



## UpSiNd (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten WOW Spiels,
> 
> zu meiner Person ich bin weiblich und 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit 2 Jahren WOW, aber was mir gestern
> abend passiert ist, ist die absolute Krönung.
> ...




Immer noch nicht genug Thombl? Oder sollte ich besser Thothem sagen?!

Deine *ich brauch Aufmerksamkeit*- Themen werden langweilig.


Klick mich 1
Klick mich 2


----------



## b1ubb (10. September 2008)

Yerizo schrieb:


> Verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, warum die Frauen/Mädchen die nicht angesprochen werden wollen, nicht einfach sagen sie wären Männlich, Ich mein für Hogger geht man nun nicht ins TS, wirkt wie die Mädels in Minirock und Pushup, die sich wundern das ausgerechnet SIE in der Disco dauernd angetanzt werden ^^



ohne jetzt irgendwem was zu unterstellen, aber meist ist genau das was solche mädels wollen.
aufmerksamkeit und wenn es ihnen zu viel wird - HILFE !!!!!

@ toyuki

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4+5 ist verdreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein es funktioniert nicht, bzw vor ein paar wochen hat es noch nicht funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (10. September 2008)

Ich hätts gemacht *grins

Einfach nen Pornoseite aufgemacht, die kamera auf dem Monitor gerichtet und gut ist -.-

Ich glaub ich kassier jetzt ne VW


----------



## geVayn (10. September 2008)

Thombl ist wieder da! Hab die ersten Sätze gelesen und dann erst gesehen wer TE ist: alles klar!


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wer den fehler findet, bekommt 1k gold !



nach der 3 isn Komma statt nem Punkt!!

schwing rüber die Kohle


----------



## Rasyel1989 (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wer den fehler findet, bekommt 1k gold !



ZITAT(Struppistrap @ 10.09.2008, 09:36) 
du hast eindeutig falsch reagiert.
1. ja sagen, gold an dich nehmen.
2. /auslachen
3,/spit
4. ihn auf die ignor tun
5. ihm schreiben: "Wie kann man eigentlich nur so unglablich dumm und armselig sein?!"
Success!


das komma bei drittens


----------



## Toyuki (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @ toyuki
> 
> richtig
> 
> ...




kk 

gief 1k gold
kkthxbye^^


----------



## Tidoc (10. September 2008)

Screenshots werden nicht anerkannt.

Aber alles was geschrieben wird vom Server mitgeloggt. Einfach Ticket schreiben mit Name des Typen und Uhrzeit


----------



## quilosa (10. September 2008)

UpSiNd schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht genug Thombl? Oder sollte ich besser Thothem sagen?!
> 
> Deine *ich brauch Aufmerksamkeit*- Themen werden langweilig.
> 
> ...



endlich hats noch einer gemerkt - aber alle antworten brav nach dem eröffnungsthread ohne auch die vorgängerantworten zu lesen ...

@gevayn: genau !  du warst ja auch schwer im fokus des te's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Rasyel1989 schrieb:


> ZITAT(Struppistrap @ 10.09.2008, 09:36)
> du hast eindeutig falsch reagiert.
> 1. ja sagen, gold an dich nehmen.
> 2. /auslachen
> ...




tja Alter geloost würde ich sagen, das Ohr wahr schneller, die Kohle ist mein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Ich schiess mich weg wie geil iss das denn...
Letzte woche die ingame sex diskussion und heute das...
Naja für so leute gibts wohl nur en gm ticket und en igno...
Und auch wenns ned böse gemeint ist sicher 100te lacher in der buffed community...

Aber nur so nebenbei, ich hätt mir irgendwo en video gezogen verschickt und die kohle eingesackt...
Wenn die leut schon so doof sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nach der 3 isn Komma statt nem Punkt!!
> schwing rüber die Kohle



shit es waren 2 fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt muss ich farmen ! 

aber zuerst bekommt Xelyna ihr gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wer den fehler findet, bekommt 1k gold !



unglaublich is falsch geschrieben. krieg ich jetzt 1k gold?

kannst auch in CHF zahlen... willste meine kontonr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> shit es waren 2 fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bitte in kleinen nicht nummerierten Scheinen

Aber wenn du Xelyna zu nem live-Stream überreden kannst erlass ichs dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wer den fehler findet, bekommt 1k gold !


Das Komma!
/e: Ups.. die andre Seite nicht gesehn...menno zu lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

@ Te

also mir ist sowas nie passiert liegt aber auch dran das ich keine frau bin

solche leute gibts eignedlich überall aber net so oft 

einfach aufpassen....

 :


edit: boa ihr schweine -.- voll spamm hei rohen mich angry:


----------



## CLOZEN (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich wurde wegen meines großen Genitals auch schon oft zu so etwas überredet, jetzt habe ich 5 Epic-Flugmounts und 20 HP-Taschen.




Uh da bezweifle ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Woher wusste er gleich dass du eine Frau bist?


----------



## The Reptil (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> bitte in kleinen nicht nummerierten Scheinen
> 
> Aber wenn du Xelyna zu nem live-Stream überreden kannst erlass ichs dir
> 
> ...




meinst du nicht live strip ^^


----------



## b1ubb (10. September 2008)

jetzt lasst meine xelyna in ruhe ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

nun gehen wir wieder zum topic


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Öhrchen will ja nur zusehen wie ich hier live meinen Kaffee schlürf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. September 2008)

Das is schon ganz schön grenzwertig... muss auch sagen im ersten Augenblick find ich das schockierend, im nachhinein könnte ich aber drüber schmunzeln.

Ach und ja mir is das (zumindest in anderer Form) auch schon passiert:
Wir hatten einen Random in Kara der danach unserer Gilde betrat. Im der folgenden Zeit bestand er immer darauf mit mir allein im TS zu sein (auch wenn wir jeweils solo unterwegs waren und völlig unterschiedliche Sachen gemacht haben) und wurde mit seinen Fragen aus Aussagen... ich will es mal so formulieren: "sehr persönlich".
Nun ja, das Kapitel is abehakt (Gildenaustritt & WoW-Austieg von ihm) und mittlerweile eine verblassende Erinnerung.

Und noch was aus einer ähnlichen Kategorie:
Auf unserem Server haben wir einen als Privat-Channel eingerichteten SnG-Channel (wie so ziemlich jeder Server vermute ich mal) und wie das im SnG so üblich ist gibt es einige besonders schlimme und serverweit bekannte Spammer. Nun ein Spammer-Duo besteht aus einem Schamanen (RL-männlich) und einer Schurkin (RL-weiblich). Besagter Schamne hat einen 30 Minuten TS-Mitschnitt mit ihrer Stimme für (ich glaub es waren) 500 g verkauft. Und er is wohl einige los geworden... Kranke Scheisse wenn man mich fragt.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Besagter Schamne hat einen 30 Minuten TS-Mitschnitt mit ihrer Stimme für (ich glaub es waren) 500 g verkauft.



Dafür gibt es Abnehmer? Du bringst mich auf 'ne doofe Idee.... hrhr


----------



## b1ubb (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Abnehmer? Du bringst mich auf 'ne doofe Idee.... hrhr



wollen wir ??











































ins TS ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gruselsack (10. September 2008)

SENF....


----------



## Waldman (10. September 2008)

Hm zwar blöd mit der Beweislast, aber GM anschreiben und solche Idioten aus den Verkehr ziehen.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

was es für leute gibt echt


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Öhrchen will ja nur zusehen wie ich hier live meinen Kaffee schlürf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gibt definitiv nix aufgregenderes als ein richtig schicke Kaffeetrink-Beobachtungs-Orgie *hechel*
(eine Teetrink-Beobachtungs-Orgie ist wie kalter Kaffee dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vaan (10. September 2008)

Also ich hätte das gold angenommen und dann ausloggen und weg xD

erst das gold dann die ware - schade die webcam ist kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nup der typ bestimmt notgeil xD


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> es gibt definitiv nix aufgregenderes als ein richtig schicke Kaffeetrink-Beobachtungs-Orgie *hechel*
> (eine Teetrink-Beobachtungs-Orgie ist wie kalter Kaffee dagegen
> 
> 
> ...


Er ist noch heiß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Er ist noch heiß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich schmelze ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Er ist noch heiß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



uuhahahaha echt?  das sagst du nicht nur so???


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Einfach nur dumm, und das mein ich wörtlich!
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Und dafür:
> 
> ...




dir auch


----------



## Zkillerbeez (10. September 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> du hast eindeutig falsch reagiert.
> 
> 1. ja sagen, gold an dich nehmen.
> 2. /auslachen
> ...



.. da fehlt noch die 6. GM wegen sexueller Belästigung melden


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was sie aber nicht nachvollziehen können ist eine interne Goldübergabe über einen geringen Betrag.
> Somit kann der andre auch nichts machen, wenn du das Gold annimmst, ihm aber die 'Dienstleistung' verweigerst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sicher? Die Goldseller liefern doch auch nurnoch Face2Face.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. September 2008)

Edit: I fed the troll...


----------



## geVayn (10. September 2008)

Kinder, det issn Fake!

p.s.: hab mir erstmal schwarzen, heißen Kaffee geholt. könnt loslegen.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Heilige Scheiße oO
Na zum glück net. Die würd ich gleich 3-4 mal Melden (per ticket), igno setzen und im /2 schreiben was er gemacht hat und sie warnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird er dann nimmer machen wenn er keinen 3tage bann bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Ara

Und Guten Morgen B1ubb


----------



## Vetaro (10. September 2008)

Die ganzen Typen hier würden bestimmt freudig gegen erhalt von 1000 Gold mit ner Frau Camsex machen, also stellt euch mal nicht so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









b1ubb schrieb:


> wer den fehler findet, bekommt 1k gold !



Fehler: Reihenfolge.

4. ihn auf die ignor tun
5. ihm schreiben: "Wie kann man eigentlich nur so unglablich dumm und armselig sein?!"


----------



## Shac (10. September 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt die Krönung.
> Bin selbst weiblich und alle meine Chars sind auch Weibleins. Ist mir in der Art noch nicht passiert.
> Allerdings kommen mir immer wieder diese Fragen aus dem RL (Alter, Haarfarbe etc...) unter.
> Ich hab grundsätzlich keine Lust das preiszugeben, dann wird man gaaanz schnell von den Leuten vergessen. Die meisten Männer in WoW scheinen wohl zu vergessen, dass WoW keine Partnervermittlung ist.
> ...



Naja ich kenne jemand aus WoW der ist jetzt durch WoW mit nem anderen WoW-Spieler zusammen. Von daher wos Glück anschlägt. Gildenintern(zumindest alte Gilde) hat man auch übers RL geredet,ok bei Rdm ist klar da sollte man solche Fragen besser nicht beantworten. 

@xcheetaxx en bissel kann man es auch übertreiben,wenn man nicht gezwungen wird und wenns en Scherz wäre könnte man den Vorfall sogar einfach vergessen oder wie oben beschrieben. Aber gleich deswegen die Staatsanwaltschaft einschalten?


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

lol wie geil ok ab heute gebe ich mich als Frau aus.. ^^ hätte die 1 k genommen und auch ne Cam angemacht dann hätte ich Ihm meinen BEHAARTEN Po gezeigt und lazúthals gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (10. September 2008)

Warum sagen eigentlich alle, dass thombl und Tothem die gleiche Person sind. Hab ich nen Threat verpasst, wo das raus kam?


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

geVayn schrieb:


> *Kinder, det issn Fake!*
> 
> p.s.: hab mir erstmal schwarzen, heißen Kaffee geholt. könnt loslegen.



deswegen spamm ich ja auch fröhlich :-)

nicht das du ein Kerl bist.
Da ist heisser Kaffee trinken nix dolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. September 2008)

geVayn schrieb:


> Kinder, det issn Fake!
> 
> p.s.: hab mir erstmal schwarzen, heißen Kaffee geholt. könnt loslegen.


Achja.. Mal wieder Thombl...


----------



## Vaan (10. September 2008)

Um zum ersten post noch was zu sagen...

[IRONIE]
beschreib dich doch mal^^ größe, augenfarbe, haarfarbe...
hab noch 1k gold rumliegen...
[/IRONIE]

^^


----------



## Vetaro (10. September 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> lol wie geil ok ab heute gebe ich mich als Frau aus.. ^^ hätte die 1 k genommen und auch ne Cam angemacht dann hätte ich Ihm meinen BEHAARTEN Po gezeigt und lazúthals gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habs doch gesacht!


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. September 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> für die anschuldigung dass  nur  psychopaten und alkoholiker unterwegs sind  würdest bei mir ne verwarnung bekommen.




sie hat gefragt, nicht festgestellt. Für mich wäre das in der situation auch die erste frage gewesen ,die mir in den kopf kommt.


Ich würd genrell in einer Gruppe voll Randoms weder mein geschlecht noch unbedingt andere private Sachen jmd. auf die nase binden ,außer ich wills ihm definitiv verraten.


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> für die anschuldigung dass  nur  psychopaten und alkoholiker unterwegs sind  würdest bei mir ne verwarnung bekommen.
> ausserdem
> da du selber spielst
> gilt deine aussage für dich mit du psycho usw...


Ist dir dein Bier ausgegangen oder warum so grießgrämig?


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Leute gibts, die gibts garnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (10. September 2008)

naja betrunken macht wow eindeutig auch sehr viel Spass 
wegen psychopatisch ka mal meinen Seelenklempner fragen oder die Pillen absetzen


----------



## Vaan (10. September 2008)

@all: sind wir nich alle ein bisschen psycho?? xD


----------



## Dark Guardian (10. September 2008)

LOL

Neee, echt mal... einfach nur "lol"... mehr gibts zu derartiger Dummheit nicht zu sagen...


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Die ganzen Typen hier würden bestimmt freudig gegen erhalt von 1000 Gold mit ner Frau Camsex machen, also stellt euch mal nicht so an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar würde ich das für 1000 G machen, was denkst Du denn?!

Riggedi


----------



## quilosa (10. September 2008)

moin wolkentaenzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soll ich *spülen* gehen oder schauen obs hier noch richtig unterhaltsam wird ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Indomo (10. September 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Neee, echt mal... einfach nur "lol"... mehr gibts zu derartiger Dummheit nicht zu sagen...






Nö gibts auch nicht XD


----------



## The Reptil (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Klar würde ich das für 1000 G machen, was denkst Du denn?!
> 
> Riggedi



wenn die frau schön ist mach ich das auch gratis ^^


außerdem muss ich noch schnelles fliegen lernen das Heist gegen eine spende sprech ich euch oder sprech ich euch nie ganz nach belieben im game oder forum auf camsex an ^^


----------



## Theodaan (10. September 2008)

Mal ehrlich, was ist daran soooo  schlimm?

Gut, ich würde es auch nicht toll finden, wenn jemand meiner Frau ein solches Angebot stellt, aber ich würde das ganze doch etwas anders regeln. Meine Güte, wir sind nicht mehr in der Steinzeit und das Thema Sex ist heutzutage in allermunde. Und gerade das Onlinesexangebot wächst stettig an. ( Mal abgesehen von der reallen käuflichen Liebe...  wobei dies ja eh das älteste Gewerbe in der Geschichte der Menschheit ist.... )

Und mal ganz im Ernst, es war eine schlichte Frage die er dir gestellt hat. Wäre er aufdringlich geworden, oder hätte dich hintergangen ( a'la  camen und dann einfach ausziehen ), dann wäre es tatsächlich eine Sexuelle Belästigung gewesen, aber so war es einfach ein Frage, wenn auch eine heikle die ein Thema anschneidet wo nicht jedem wohl bei ist. 

Also wenn dir so etwas unangenehm ist, einfach drüber stehen und gewitzt kontern. Da wird so manch ein Macho auf einmal ganz klein und wünscht sich niemals etwas gesagt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird er jedoch aufdringlich, dann einfach ein Ticket schreiben, den das musst du dir dann nicht gefallen lassen!


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> aber zuerst bekommt Xelyna ihr gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/bet 1200g


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> wenn die frau schön ist mach ich das auch gratis ^^


Aber nur wenn´s sein muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was ist daran soooo  schlimm?
> 
> Gut, ich würde es auch nicht toll finden, wenn jemand meiner Frau ein solches Angebot stellt, aber ich würde das ganze doch etwas anders regeln. Meine Güte, wir sind nicht mehr in der Steinzeit und das Thema Sex ist heutzutage in allermunde. Und gerade das Onlinesexangebot wächst stettig an. ( Mal abgesehen von der reallen käuflichen Liebe...  wobei dies ja eh das älteste Gewerbe in der Geschichte der Menschheit ist.... )
> 
> ...


Irgendwie hast ja recht. Aber so? naja


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten WOW Spiels,
> 
> zu meiner Person ich bin weiblich und 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit 2 Jahren WOW, aber was mir gestern
> abend passiert ist, ist die absolute Krönung.
> ...



Melds einem GM. Folge: unwiederrufliche Accountlöschung!




Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hät die 1k genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JAJA die Jugend von heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. September 2008)

Der lustigste Thread überhaupt:

1) Das Thema an sich
2) 2 Seite Gespamme weils nurn Fake is
3) Zwischen dem Gespamme Leute die nur den ersten Post gelesen haben und ihren Senf dazugeben müssen und nix peilen 

einfach nur toll.
Das hier sind die Thread für die ich buffed liebe xD


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was ist daran soooo  schlimm?
> 
> Gut, ich würde es auch nicht toll finden, wenn jemand meiner Frau ein solches Angebot stellt, aber ich würde das ganze doch etwas anders regeln. Meine Güte, wir sind nicht mehr in der Steinzeit und das Thema Sex ist heutzutage in allermunde. Und gerade das Onlinesexangebot wächst stettig an. ( Mal abgesehen von der reallen käuflichen Liebe...  wobei dies ja eh das älteste Gewerbe in der Geschichte der Menschheit ist.... )
> 
> ...



Wenn sich Zwei Spieler über Sex Unterhalten ist das kein ding solange es von beiden Seiten kommt.

ABER

Da hat jemand versucht ein *16* Jähriges Mädchen zum Camsex zu bringen!!! Und Ihr war das anscheinend unangenehm, Ich sehe das als Belästigung!


----------



## Laeknishendr (10. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Der lustigste Thread überhaupt:
> 
> 1) Das Thema an sich
> 2) 2 Seite Gespamme weils nurn Fake is
> ...



Wenn das nicht mal ein OffTopic spam ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuhlspot (10. September 2008)

Hier gibts ne Kaffeeorgie? JUHU.....

He, geil, der macht nur mit jedem Post nen Fakethread auf.


o
L_
OL
This is Schäuble. Copy Schäuble into your signature to help him on his way to Überwachungsstaat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (10. September 2008)

Hallo,

da ich kein WoW mehr spiele gibts schon einen Spinner weniger. :-) Spass bei Seite.
Ich hätte sofort ein Ticket an einen GM geschrieben. Die können durchaus die Chatlogs auslesen wenn es nötig ist. Vorher am besten noch einen Screenshot machen vom Chatfenster und den GMs sagen, dass Du das zur Verfügung stellen kannst.

Das ist nämlich ziemlich ernst was der da getan hat.


----------



## quilosa (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Wenn sich Zwei Spieler über Sex Unterhalten ist das kein ding solange es von beiden Seiten kommt.
> 
> ABER
> 
> Da hat jemand versucht ein *16* Jähriges Mädchen zum Camsex zu bringen!!! Und Ihr war das anscheinend unangenehm, Ich sehe das als Belästigung!



es ist ein fake..


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Der lustigste Thread überhaupt:
> 
> 1) Das Thema an sich
> 2) 2 Seite Gespamme weils nurn Fake is
> ...


ganz deiner meinung ;D


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Da hat jemand versucht ein *16* Jähriges Mädchen zum Camsex zu bringen!!!


Was is daran so schlimm?
Er hat sie gefragt, ob sie es machen würde, nicht sie belästigt...


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

geVayn schrieb:


> Kinder, det issn Fake!
> 
> p.s.: hab mir erstmal schwarzen, heißen Kaffee geholt. könnt loslegen.


Ich bin auch heiß und schwarz - für 1000 G zieh ich mich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (10. September 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Was is daran so schlimm?
> Er hat sie gefragt, ob sie es machen würde, nicht sie belästigt...




Wäre es Dir auch egal, wenn es Deine Tochter wäre. Vllt ne blöde Frage, aber so denke ich bei sowas


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. September 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> moin wolkentaenzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn Du mich fragst: 'Geh spülen' - Dann hast Du wenigstens was produktives getan ;-). Ich für meinen Teil muss leider meine Daily(Büro)Quest machen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Was is daran so schlimm?
> Er hat sie gefragt, ob sie es machen würde, nicht sie belästigt...




hm jetzt mal abgesehen davon dass es ein Fake ist.

 Mal angenommen ein lieber Onkel fragt deine 12 jährige Schwester ob er sie nackt photographieren darf, das wäre auch ok für dich, er hat ja nuuur gefragt.
(Zumindest würdest du dich mit einer Berliner Richterin gut verstehen)


----------



## Caidy (10. September 2008)

hmm die idee sex gegen gold is ja toll :O


ich glaube ich verlang von meinem freund auch für jeden sex 5g, dann hab ich mein mount in 2 wochn zusammen *g*


----------



## Vaan (10. September 2008)

ROFL


----------



## Deanne (10. September 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Das ist nämlich ziemlich ernst was der da getan hat.



Naja, das halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Ziemlich ernst wäre es gewesen, wenn er sie weiterhin belästigt hätte, aber selbst das kann man dank Igno sehr einfach unterbinden. Zudem reden wir hier nicht von einem Kind, das von einem Pädophilen belästigt wird. Die besagte Userin ist 16 Jahre und angesichts des Alters, in dem Jugendliche heutzutage sexuell aktiv werden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie mit derartigen Anfragen nicht umgehen kann oder irgendwelche Schäden davon trägt. Ich finde es eher amüsant, dass es manche Menschen scheinbar so nötig haben, dass sie sich ihre Befriedigung mittlerweile sogar ingame suchen müssen. Ignorieren und fertig.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. September 2008)

Cuhlspot schrieb:


> Hier gibts ne Kaffeeorgie? JUHU.....



'Und was ist mit Tee?'



Cuhlspot schrieb:


> o
> L_
> OL
> This is Schäuble. Copy Schäuble into your signature to help him on his way to Überwachungsstaat
> ...


Findest Du die Signatur lustig?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. September 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> ich glaube ich verlang von meinem freund auch für jeden sex 5g, dann hab ich mein mount in 2 wochn zusammen *g*



Aber nicht das epische, oder? Das tut doch dann nur noch weh...


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> hmm die idee sex gegen gold is ja toll :O
> 
> 
> ich glaube ich verlang von meinem freund auch für jeden sex 5g, dann hab ich mein mount in 2 wochn zusammen *g*



elite flugmount oder 60er Reitmount

(nur so aus neugier)


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> elite flugmount oder 60er Reitmount


--> Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke *G*


----------



## x.Ne0n (10. September 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> du hast eindeutig falsch reagiert.
> 
> 1. ja sagen, gold an dich nehmen.
> 2. /auslachen
> ...




Vielleicht keine Ausdrücke schreiben und das ganze noch einen GM melden.
Dass würde das ganze abrunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> --> Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke *G*



naja epic flugi =5000g, geteilt durch 5g = 1000 x Sex, geteilt durch 14 Tage = 71 x Sex am Tag

Also ich bin ja nimmer so jung aber irgendwie erscheint mir das doch unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DG_RED_DEVIL (10. September 2008)

Es wird langsam ein verdammt sinnlos Thread! Thombl schreibt garnicht mehr also spart euch eure Kommentare.

Einmal schließen bitte...-.-


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> es ist ein fake..



Völlig Uninteressant, das Thema steht!



David schrieb:


> Ich bin auch heiß und schwarz - für 1000 G zieh ich mich aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEIN DANKE



Gattay schrieb:


> Wäre es Dir auch egal, wenn es Deine Tochter wäre. Vllt ne blöde Frage, aber so denke ich bei sowas



/danke



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hm jetzt mal abgesehen davon dass es ein Fake ist.
> 
> Mal angenommen ein lieber Onkel fragt deine 12 jährige Schwester ob er sie nackt photographieren darf, das wäre auch ok für dich, er hat ja nuuur gefragt.
> (Zumindest würdest du dich mit einer Berliner Richterin gut verstehen)



/danke

Sie hat es als belästigung empfunden!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. September 2008)

Ich find da ja schon fast das 30er Mount anstrengend :-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich find da ja schon fast das 30er Mount anstrengend :-)




hm 30 g geteilt durch 5g = 6 x Sex, 6 geteilt durch 14 ...hmm du bist ja noch älter als ich *g*


----------



## Thombl (10. September 2008)

Wie könnt Ihr nur behaupten, dass ich ein Fake bin.

Ich danke allen die mir eine ernste Antwort auf mein Thema gegeben haben.

So ein Angebot anzunehmen würde mir nie einfallen. Wie sieht das denn aus? Dann bin ich bald in aller Munde und jeder macht sich über mich lustig. Ich hatte kurzzeitig überlegt den User zu melden, aber habe es dann doch gelassen weil ich mich zusehr aufgeregt habe. Was hättet Ihr gemacht?

Viele Grüße und lieben Dank


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

ich kenn das, wenn man so aufgeregt ist denkt man nicht ans melden ;-)

Dann lässt man erst mal am nächste besten Ally/Mob seinen Dampf ab oder macht mal eine kleine wow pause


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. September 2008)

Kaffee oder Tee?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hmm du bist ja noch älter als ich *g*


Jetzt bin ich wirklich deprimiert.


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Kaffee oder Tee?



passt hier nicht hin, ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber gibts auch Cola?


----------



## Theodaan (10. September 2008)

Es IST aber keine Belästigung. Ich möchte mal den § sehen, in dem steht, das eine Frage nach Sexuellem Kontakt, als belästigung ausgelegt wird. 
Also bitte liebe Leute, ich kann verstehen, das einige auf ein solches Thema etwas erbost reagieren, aber es deswegen gleich ins Dramatische zu ziehen erscheint mir hier unangebracht.

Zu :   Würdest du das auch so sehen, wäre es deine Tochter? EDIT: Habe gerade nochmal nachgelesen, es war "meine Schwester" gemeint. Somit passt meine Antwort nicht mehr, sollte jedoch meine Einstellung zu dem Thema trotzdem verdeutlichen )

Ich würde es ebenfalls so sehen, habe aber auch erwähnt, das ich entsprechend der Situation handeln würde. Mal abgesehen davon, für wie reif ich meine Tochter einschätzen würde. Ich könnte euch nun tausend Möglichkeiten aufzählen, aber ich denke es genügt, wenn ich sage: Solange es keine Bedrohung, deutlich erkennbare Belästigung oder ein Angebot für das realle Leben wäre, würde ich mit meiner Tochter reden und davon ausgehen, das sie mit 16 die Reife besitzt nach dem Gespräch erwachsen und vernünftig zu handeln. Sollte sie das nicht tuen, habe ich meine Tochter schlichtweg falsch erzogen und der Fehler liegt eher bei mir, als bei ihr.

Zu:  12 jähriges Mädchen und Onkel fragt ob er sie nackt fotografieren darf

Das ganze ist überhaupt nicht Thema hier und nicht miteinander zu vergleichen! Jeglicher Vergleichsversuch würde alleine an dem Altersunterschied und der moralischen Auffassung eines jeden selbst scheitern. Aber um dich zu beruhigen, nein das fällt für mich nicht unter Belästigung. Eher unter Pädophiel und würde eine Anzeige nach sich ziehen. Wobei es total egal ist, ob dieses 12jährige Mädchen meine Tochter ist, oder die eines Verwandten etc...

Zu: Das ganze ist ein fake

Ich denke darum geht es hier mitlerweile gar nicht mehr. Es geht vielmehr darum, was wäre wenn. Eine solche Szene, egal ob nun ausgedacht oder so geschehen ist heikel und man befindet sich auf einem schmallen Grad, der sowohl durch die eigene Meinung, moralische Auffassung als auch durch Gesetze eingeschränkt wird. Es ist gut über so etwas zu sprechen, den ist so etwas passiert oder sollte so etwas passieren, ist ein solcher Topic eine gute Anlaufstelle für Beteiligte.


----------



## Gattay (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Es IST aber keine Belästigung. Ich möchte mal den § sehen, in dem steht, das eine Frage nach Sexuellem Kontakt, als belästigung ausgelegt wird.




Wenn du auf der Straße zu einer Frau sagst" Ich geb Dir 100 Euro und du ziehst dich für mich aus" ist das ein Straftatbestand, Beleidigung. Nur weil dass hier ein spiel ist, sehe ich keinen Unterschied


----------



## Theodaan (10. September 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Wenn du auf der Straße zu einer Frau sagst" Ich geb Dir 100 Euro und du ziehst dich für mich aus" ist das ein Straftatbestand, Beleidigung. Nur weil dass hier ein spiel ist, sehe ich keinen Unterschied




na da zeig mir doch bitte mal einen Link zu einem solchen Vorfall oder einem Paragraphen, der dieses so beschreibt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> na da zeig mir doch bitte mal einen Link zu einem solchen Vorfall oder einem Paragraphen, der dieses so beschreibt.



Wiki:



> Sexuelle Belästigung ist kein Straftatbestand und ist im Regelfall auch nicht gemäß anderen Tatbeständen strafrechtlich relevant. I*n besonderen Fällen kann die einschlägige Handlung gleichzeitig als Beleidigung (mit sexuellem Hintergrund) gem. § 185 Strafgesetzbuch strafbar sein*. Ob sich der Belästigte subjektiv beleidigt fühlt oder nicht, ist dabei nicht entscheidend. Da § 185 kein Auffangtatbestand ist, fallen sexualbezogene Handlungen nur dann unter diese Vorschrift, wenn besondere Umstände einen selbständigen beleidigenden Charakter erkennen lassen.


----------



## Gattay (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> na da zeig mir doch bitte mal einen Link zu einem solchen Vorfall oder einem Paragraphen, der dieses so beschreibt.



Brauch Dir keinen Link zu posten. Das ist eine Tatsache, kannst ja mal im Strafgesetz lesen. Hat was mit Menschenwürde und damit dem ersten Grundgesetz zu tun, dem was unveränderlich ist, am Rande


----------



## Gattay (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wiki:




Genau das

Danke


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> na da zeig mir doch bitte mal einen Link zu einem solchen Vorfall oder einem Paragraphen, der dieses so beschreibt.



da gibt es leider erstaunlich viele -.- schlag selber nach

Wenn du auf der Straße nackt rum läufst ist das Sexuelle Belästigung da sich andere somit angesprochen/belästigt fühlen wie auch in unserem Fall


----------



## Atune (10. September 2008)

Naja, ihr Frauen seid aber auch manchmal echt verklemmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Wenn du auf der Straße nackt rum läufst ist das Sexuelle Belästigung da sich andere somit angesprochen/belästigt fühlen wie auch in unserem Fall



@ Theodaan 

da hat morphes recht.
Es gibt wirklich unzählige Paragraphen, über Sexuellen verhalten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @ Theodaan
> 
> da hat morphes recht.
> Es gibt wirklich unzählige Paragraphen, über Sexuellen verhalten.



ja der z.B. der ist lustig

§ 1300 BGB lautete:

    (1) Hat eine unbescholtene Verlobte ihrem Verlobten die Beiwohnung gestattet, so kann sie, wenn die Voraussetzungen des § 1298 oder des § 1299 vorliegen, auch wegen des Schadens, der nicht Vermögensschaden ist, eine billige Entschädigung in Geld verlangen.


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich unzählige Paragraphen, über Sexuellen verhalten.



<<--Sexuellen verhalten.. was würde Hans sagen?
Oder Freud: da schreibt jemand mit sexueller Unerfahrenheit oder Verklemmung. Er könnte ja (richtig schreiben) aber er traut sich nicht..
oder ich: rofl, ich hoff du kennst die Paragraphen, die in dieser Hinsicht für dich zutreffen.


----------



## Theodaan (10. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> <<--Sexuellen verhalten.. was würde Hans sagen?
> Oder Freud: da schreibt jemand mit sexueller Unerfahrenheit oder Verklemmung. Er könnte ja (richtig schreiben) aber er traut sich nicht..
> oder ich: rofl, ich hoff du kennst die Paragraphen, die in dieser Hinsicht für dich zutreffen.



Das es viele dieser Paragraphen gibt ist mir bewusst und ich finde es auch sehr gut, das in dieser Hinsicht ein strenges Gesetz vorhanden ist. Aber es ist noch immer ein Unterschied, ob man(n) "nackt über die Straße läuft" oder jemanden " Sexuelle tätigkeiten ggn Entgeld" anbietet. Ich denke da macht das Gesetz schon einen Unterschied. ( Man bedenke, das nackt rumlaufen ist eine nicht vermeidbare Tat, für jemanden der sich belästigt fühlt. Die Frage, ob es jedoch zu einer Sexuellen Handlung kommen soll, oder nicht lässt sich verneinen, so ist die direckte Belästigung umgangen ) <-- ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Das es viele dieser Paragraphen gibt ist mir bewusst und ich finde es auch sehr gut, das in dieser Hinsicht ein strenges Gesetz vorhanden ist. Aber es ist noch immer ein Unterschied, ob man(n) "nackt über die Straße läuft" oder jemanden " Sexuelle tätigkeiten ggn Entgeld" anbietet. Ich denke da macht das Gesetz schon einen Unterschied. ( Man bedenke, das nackt rumlaufen ist eine nicht vermeidbare Tat, für jemanden der sich belästigt fühlt. Die Frage, ob es jedoch zu einer Sexuellen Handlung kommen soll, oder nicht lässt sich verneinen, so ist die direckte Belästigung umgangen ) <-- ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




öhm.. nich direkt.. schicken is Fön?


----------



## Theodaan (10. September 2008)

Wenn du damit auf meine Rechtschreibung abziehlst... jap... ach und das andere auch..jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Das es viele dieser Paragraphen gibt ist mir bewusst und ich finde es auch sehr gut, das in dieser Hinsicht ein strenges Gesetz vorhanden ist. Aber es ist noch immer ein Unterschied, ob man(n) "nackt über die Straße läuft" oder jemanden " Sexuelle tätigkeiten ggn Entgeld" anbietet. Ich denke da macht das Gesetz schon einen Unterschied. ( Man bedenke, das nackt rumlaufen ist eine nicht vermeidbare Tat, für jemanden der sich belästigt fühlt. Die Frage, ob es jedoch zu einer Sexuellen Handlung kommen soll, oder nicht lässt sich verneinen, so ist die direckte Belästigung umgangen ) <-- ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat sich aber nicht so angehört als ob es dir bewusst sei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ich verstehe nicht worauf du hinaus willst, sry! Sie war es nicht die dem anderen Spieler Sexuelle Tätigkeiten ggn Endgeld angeboten hat!
Ich denke auch das es einen Unterschied zwischen der "Nackt auf der Straße rumlaufen" und "der Story vom Eröffner des Themas" gibt,
immerhin ist sie (sry) noch Minderjährig was das ganze noch verschärft. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das da ein Richter ein Auge zudrückt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und das hab ich jetzt wirklich nicht verstanden:
( Man bedenke, das nackt rumlaufen ist eine nicht vermeidbare Tat, für jemanden der sich belästigt fühlt. Die Frage, ob es jedoch zu einer Sexuellen Handlung kommen soll, oder nicht lässt sich verneinen, so ist die direckte Belästigung umgangen ) 

Ich vermeide es Tag für Tag nackt in der Öffentlichkeit rumzulaufen, und das fällt mir gar nicht so schwer^^


----------



## Damatar (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten WOW Spiels,
> 
> zu meiner Person ich bin weiblich und 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit 2 Jahren WOW, aber was mir gestern
> abend passiert ist, ist die absolute Krönung.
> ...


nein das nicht aber wie jedes meist genutzes medium wird auch wow von perversen und anderen abschaum dazu genutzt  sich "opfer " zu suchen sowas dreckt dem gm melden , das ist nöhmlich selsbt wenn nicht ernst gemeint nicht witzig und gehörtgeahndet


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Ich glaube das Problem ist das es im Teamspeak war und das fällt nicht unter die rechtlichen Bestimmungen von Blizzard wenn es im grpchat war hättest du es sofort melden können


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> krass
> 
> tut mir leid für dich dass es solche sachen gibt
> 
> ...



daran ist ja auch nichts verwerfliches^^



Spriteschaff schrieb:


> btw du bist auch behindert und nen emo
> /spit



das ist nicht NETT!!

Und bitte nichts gegen Emos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedem das seine!


----------



## Damatar (10. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> ne die kenn ich schon mittlerweile schreibt nur müll
> macht mich grad aggressiv so eine dumme h........


okay damit hast du dir ne meldung verdient da helfen die punkte auch nicht


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> daran ist ja auch nichts verwerfliches^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sind Emos nicht diese dunkelgekleideten Gothik Derivate mit den geschmacksneutralen Frisuren, die ihren Weltschmerz durch seitenlange Gedichte und armlange Selbstverletzungen ausdrücken und komische Musik hören?

ja, nix gegen die, die sind ganz putzig


----------



## Damatar (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sind Emos nicht diese dunkelgekleideten Gothik Derivate mit den geschmacksneutralen Frisuren, die ihren Weltschmerz durch seitenlange Gedichte und armlange Selbstverletzungen ausdrücken und komische Musik hören?
> 
> ja, nix gegen die, die sind ganz putzig


zumindest lassen die einen unbehäligt ^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sind Emos nicht diese dunkelgekleideten Gothik Derivate mit den geschmacksneutralen Frisuren, die ihren Weltschmerz durch seitenlange Gedichte und armlange Selbstverletzungen ausdrücken und komische Musik hören?
> 
> ja, nix gegen die, die sind ganz putzig



genau um diese geht es hier gerade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Sind in WOW nur noch Psychopaten und Alkoholiker unterwegs?????????????



Klar!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Das was hier einige Übersehen ist das laut Gesetz auch Spielgeld in Onlinespielen als Währung gilt und das Camsex auch eine sexuelle Handlung ist er hat Sie zur Prostitution angestiftet und das ist strafbar vorallem wollte sie es sich was unter sexuelle Belästigung fällt wenn er sie im spiel weiter belästgt fällt es unter Stalking also in ihrer Situation würde ich ihn melden und hoffe die GMs tun etwas.

Und ich würde die Flamer bitten mal ruhig zu sein und mal ernstgemeinte Sachen zu posten denn ein Forum sollte da sein zum helfen und nicht hinter jedem Thread ein Fake zu vermuten.


----------



## Theodaan (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> und das hab ich jetzt wirklich nicht verstanden:
> ( Man bedenke, das nackt rumlaufen ist eine nicht vermeidbare Tat, für jemanden der sich belästigt fühlt. Die Frage, ob es jedoch zu einer Sexuellen Handlung kommen soll, oder nicht lässt sich verneinen, so ist die direckte Belästigung umgangen )



Anders:

Wenn du jemanden Nackt über die Straße rennen siehst und dich sexuell belästigt fühlst, kannst du es trotzdem nicht ändern, das dort jemand nackt rumrennt. Du wirst also ohne deine Zustimmung direckt Belästigt.  Wirst du aber nach Sex gegen Entgeld gefragt, kannst du das ganze ablehnen. Somit hat die Belästigung mM nach nicht stattgefunden.

Zudem frage ich mich nun, warum sich viele hier so aufregen bezüglich des alters des TE. Ich bitte euch, 16 Jahre ist zwar minderjährig, aber ( an die Väter unter uns ) zeigt ihr auch jeden Kerl an, mit dem so ein Mädchen Sex hat? Es ist doch wohl allgemein geduldet und wird auch so betrachtet, dass sexuelle Handlungen in diesem Alter etwas natürliches sind. Es mag sein, das dies vor 20-30 Jahren anders war, heute jedoch ist dies etwas natürliches.


----------



## nrg (10. September 2008)

Sexuelle Belästigung, Ticket und Adieu Account. Mal mit Anwalt reden wegen sexueller Belästigung und Anzeige erstatten.

In einer Community dieser Größe sind alle Teile der Gesellschaft vertreten, vom Professor bis zum Vollpfosten. Man wird immer wieder auf solche Typen treffen.


----------



## Damatar (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Anders:
> 
> Wenn du jemanden Nackt über die Straße rennen siehst und dich sexuell belästigt fühlst, kannst du es trotzdem nicht ändern, das dort jemand nackt rumrennt. Du wirst also ohne deine Zustimmung direckt Belästigt.  Wirst du aber nach Sex gegen Entgeld gefragt, kannst du das ganze ablehnen. Somit hat die Belästigung mM nach nicht stattgefunden.
> 
> Zudem frage ich mich nun, warum sich viele hier so aufregen bezüglich des alters des TE. Ich bitte euch, 16 Jahre ist zwar minderjährig, aber ( an die Väter unter uns ) zeigt ihr auch jeden Kerl an, mit dem so ein Mädchen Sex hat? Es ist doch wohl allgemein geduldet und wird auch so betrachtet, dass sexuelle Handlungen in diesem Alter etwas natürliches sind. Es mag sein, das dies vor 20-30 Jahren anders war, heute jedoch ist dies etwas natürliches.


^mag sein, aber ich bin kein vater , 26 und find das dennoch net richtig, wen diese peson das aus frein stücken macht soll mir wurscht sein aber es gibt typen die genau auf dieses alter aussind  und die person solange manipulieren bis sie  nachgiebt sowas net man missbrauch wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## thethinker (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten WOW Spiels,
> 
> zu meiner Person ich bin weiblich und 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit 2 Jahren WOW, aber was mir gestern
> abend passiert ist, ist die absolute Krönung.
> ...




sry but epixx ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (10. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> einfach kopfschuss dann is schluss mit so spinnern ... naja ich geh ma ausm forum sonst krieg ich noch n bann von buffed
> 
> *lachen verkneeif


 das wäre viel zu einfach bei dennen, und solange du dich an verhaltensregel hälst pasiert nix ;-P


----------



## Stammesfürst0906 (10. September 2008)

so jetzt muß ich auch mal mein senf dazu geben. ich lese hier die ganze zeit die comments (ja ich hab langeweile) und find es echt belustigend.

also wenn dieser vorfall sich wirklich so zugetragen hat ist das nicht mal eine straftat. nichts von sexueller belästigung oder dergleichen. es ist nichts passiert und damit ist das jedem gericht und auch jedem anwalt sowas von egal. soviel dazu das sie sich einen anwalt nehmen soll und den typ anzeigen. der wird sich nen ast lachen und ihr gleich sagen das sich damit kein gericht befasst. das ist nichts passiert und nur das zählt.

gute beispiele dazu sind die zahlreichen reportagen in irgendwelchen boulevard magazinen in denen sich in kinderchats eingeklingt wird um zu sehen wieviele darauf reagieren und sich mit dem kind treffen. trotz dem treffen was ja dann per cam gezeigt wurde können die gerichte nichts machen weil nichts passiert ist. also wen schert´s.

einfach auf igno und das wars.

ach ja übrigens weiß überhaupt jemand wie alt der typ war der das fragte? vielleicht war der auch nur 11 oder 12 jahre dann interessiert das noch weniger. so ist das nun mal.

also dann viel spaß noch

p.s.: da hatte jemand irgendwas gesagt von wegen laut freud....die erklärung laut freud war dumm und absolut falsch. also wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal stillschweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ^mag sein, aber ich bin kein vater , 26 und find das dennoch net richtig, wen diese peson das aus frein stücken macht soll mir wurscht sein aber es gibt typen die genau auf dieses alter aussind  und die person solange manipulieren bis sie  nachgiebt sowas net man missbrauch wenn ich mich nicht irre



/sign 

und 



Theodaan schrieb:


> Zudem frage ich mich nun, warum sich viele hier so aufregen bezüglich des alters des TE. Ich bitte euch, 16 Jahre ist zwar minderjährig, aber ( an die Väter unter uns ) zeigt ihr auch jeden Kerl an, mit dem so ein Mädchen Sex hat? Es ist doch wohl allgemein geduldet und wird auch so betrachtet, dass sexuelle Handlungen in diesem Alter etwas natürliches sind. Es mag sein, das dies vor 20-30 Jahren anders war, heute jedoch ist dies etwas natürliches.



^^ nur weil er jeder mach heist das noch lange nicht das es "natürlich" ist

wer Sex hat muss auch die verantwortung tragen. können 16jährige das? .... ich glaube nicht ...(zumindest die meisten nicht)


----------



## Juudra (10. September 2008)

Vlt solle man in wotlk sogenannte sex npc's einbauen damit solche leute die sowieso kein rl life mehr haben wenn sie sowas fragen dort ihren chars die gütlichkeiten zukommen lassen können die ihnen verwehrt bleiben.

Mal ehrlich wenn man sowas liest fragt man sich ob solche leute nen hirn haben um da gewisse Überlegungen zu machen.
Irgendwann hammer noch nen beathe uhse laden in wow nur damit solche spinner andere mit sowas in ruhe lassen.
Azeroth goes crazy :/


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

So und wie kann man solchen Sachen vorbeugen.

1. Nie verraten welches Geschlecht hinter dem Char im RL steckt, vorallem wenn man die andere Person gerade erst kennengelernt hat in Game.

2. Bevor man Vertrauen fast den Menschen besser kennelernen.

3. In Gilden gehen wo man die Leute vielleicht auch RL kennt (die meisten von uns sind über Freunde an das Spiel gekommen)

4. TS nur bei Gruppen und nicht bei 2 Mann quests Zeugen sind immer gut eventuell TS gespräch aufzeichnen

5. Als Frau abwarten bevor man was sagt im TS ausreden gibts genug Mic kaputt etc. beim Kämpfen muß man nicht labern.

6. An die unter 18 jährigen auch wenns nervig ist Eltern holen bei Problemen 

7. Bei belästigung über Chat inGame GM kontaktieren

8. Als Frau vielleicht einen männlichen Char spielen


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Stammesfürst0906 schrieb:


> p.s.: da hatte jemand irgendwas gesagt von wegen laut freud....die erklärung laut freud war dumm und absolut falsch. also wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal stillschweigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alter, da hat jemand spaßig auf einen Verschreiber von B1ubb ("Sexuellen verhalten" statt "sexuelles Verhalten") reagiert und keine psychoanalytische Abhandlung geschrieben. mann mann


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> So und wie kann man solchen Sachen vorbeugen.
> 
> 1. Nie verraten welches Geschlecht hinter dem Char im RL steckt, vorallem wenn man die andere Person gerade erst kennengelernt hat in Game.
> 
> ...




jo das ganz ok aber ....

wer von euch männern spielt schon männliche chars? seeehr verdächtig xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Stammesfürst0906 schrieb:


> so jetzt muß ich auch mal mein senf dazu geben. ich lese hier die ganze zeit die comments (ja ich hab langeweile) und find es echt belustigend.
> 
> also wenn dieser vorfall sich wirklich so zugetragen hat ist das nicht mal eine straftat. nichts von sexueller belästigung oder dergleichen. es ist nichts passiert und damit ist das jedem gericht und auch jedem anwalt sowas von egal. soviel dazu das sie sich einen anwalt nehmen soll und den typ anzeigen. der wird sich nen ast lachen und ihr gleich sagen das sich damit kein gericht befasst. das ist nichts passiert und nur das zählt.
> 
> ...




Informiere dich richtig und lese die AGB´s mal durch das Spiel ist ab 12 also freizuhalten von sexuellen Inhalten 

2 tens wieso wird dann am Arbeitsplatz es als sexuelle Belästigung vor Gericht geahndet nur weil man mal mit einer Frau/ Mann flirtet oder ihr sagt sie ist hübsch 

ich gehe davon aus du hast keine Ahnung von solchen Themen also psst


----------



## Nightroad (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ist dir dein Bier ausgegangen oder warum so grießgrämig?



nö ich trink  nur alle 3 monate alk
also  bekomm ich keine entzugserscheinungen

bin halt nur einer der  halt auh counterstrike  und co zockt
und da bammelts schon an  verallgemeinerungen

bestes beispiel   bei einer vorstellung    im jugendklub wo wir hobbies und co  vorstellen sollten halt :   '' du bst also diese amokläufer spiel auch ?


so long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (10. September 2008)

hmm naja is vllt etw. pervers auf den ersten blick aber das gibt es mittlerweile ja überall! naja war warscheinlich nur so ein 100 Jahre alter sack der zu arm für was anderes als youporn.com und wow ist xD

Naja wenn es dich stört dann mach den auf ignor eliste das wars ^^


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> alter, da hat jemand spaßig auf einen Verschreiber von B1ubb ("Sexuellen verhalten" statt "sexuelles Verhalten") reagiert und keine psychoanalytische Abhandlung geschrieben. *mann mann*


War das jetzt sexistisch? *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

schuldigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alter, da hat jemand spaßig auf einen Verschreiber von B1ubb ("Sexuellen verhalten" statt "sexuelles Verhalten") reagiert und keine psychoanalytische Abhandlung geschrieben. frau frau


so korrigiert


----------



## Caidy (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> elite flugmount oder 60er Reitmount
> 
> (nur so aus neugier)




das 70er fm ^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ja, nix gegen die, die sind ganz putzig



Ja, ich glaube auch... Habe mal gaaanz früher selber zur Gruft-Szene gehört. Aber da sind wir wieder bei dem Thema Sprache und Sprachentwicklung. Irgendwann hiess das dann wohl Gothics und jetzt Emos. Letzteres erinnert mich vom Klang her irgendwie an die Straussentiere. Passt aber irgendwie, die stecken ja auch den Kopf in den Sand *g*


----------



## Athrag (10. September 2008)

Also ich muss auch mal sagen einfach nur geil der Tread um nen langwirigen  Mittwoch vormittag zu verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur eins muss ich ja mal rauslassen.. es kann doch nicht sein dass ihr hier schneller postet als ich lese cO 
naja, brech jetzt mal auf seite 6 ab und werde Frühstücken^^
viel spaß noch den fleissigen Lesern.
LG Athrag


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Anders:
> 
> Wenn du jemanden Nackt über die Straße rennen siehst und dich sexuell belästigt fühlst, kannst du es trotzdem nicht ändern, das dort jemand nackt rumrennt. Du wirst also ohne deine Zustimmung direckt Belästigt.  Wirst du aber nach Sex gegen Entgeld gefragt, kannst du das ganze ablehnen. Somit hat die Belästigung mM nach nicht stattgefunden.
> 
> Zudem frage ich mich nun, warum sich viele hier so aufregen bezüglich des alters des TE. Ich bitte euch, 16 Jahre ist zwar minderjährig, aber ( an die Väter unter uns ) zeigt ihr auch jeden Kerl an, mit dem so ein Mädchen Sex hat? Es ist doch wohl allgemein geduldet und wird auch so betrachtet, dass sexuelle Handlungen in diesem Alter etwas natürliches sind. Es mag sein, das dies vor 20-30 Jahren anders war, heute jedoch ist dies etwas natürliches.



Ich habe jetzt verstanden worauf du hinaus willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Stammesfürst0906 schrieb:


> so jetzt muß ich auch mal mein senf dazu geben. ich lese hier die ganze zeit die comments (ja ich hab langeweile) und find es echt belustigend.
> 
> also wenn dieser vorfall sich wirklich so zugetragen hat ist das nicht mal eine straftat. nichts von sexueller belästigung oder dergleichen. es ist nichts passiert und damit ist das jedem gericht und auch jedem anwalt sowas von egal. soviel dazu das sie sich einen anwalt nehmen soll und den typ anzeigen. der wird sich nen ast lachen und ihr gleich sagen das sich damit kein gericht befasst. das ist nichts passiert und nur das zählt.
> 
> ...



HAHA wir haben niemals gesagt das ein richtiges Gericht hinzugezogen wird. Lediglich das sie es beim GM melden könnte und der Spieler dann wohl einen dauerbann bekommt!



Tante schrieb:


> jo das ganz ok aber ....
> 
> wer von euch männern spielt schon männliche chars? seeehr verdächtig xD



MAAAANN Ich kann mit Weiblichen Chars einfach nicht spielen. Ich möcht mich doch in diese Welt/ diesen Char hineinversetzen können. Da fehlt mir einfach die benötigte Vorstellungkraft das ich eine Frau sein könnte ^^


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> so korrigiert


Brav (;


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> MAAAANN Ich kann mit Weiblichen Chars einfach nicht spielen. Ich möcht mich doch in diese Welt/ diesen Char hineinversetzen können. Da fehlt mir einfach die benötigte vorstellungkraft das ich eine Frau sein könnte ^^



 das ist dein gutes recht xD


----------



## Schattenelf2 (10. September 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> also um anzufangen
> 
> gegenfrage: sind in wow nur leute unterwegs die alles verallgemeinern müssen ?
> 
> ...



Bin da ganz deiner Meinung, man sollte mit Verallgemeinerungen mal ein bisschen vorsichtiger umgehen. Hilft immer...
Es gibt halt solche Leute, die es nötig haben und Gold für Camsex bieten O.o... GM ticket wie oben schon gennant.
Heißt wie gesagt nicht, dass nur solche Leute in WoW unterwegs sind.


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Jaja... Account los, Anzeige, Staatsanwalt... ^^ Ihr schaut wohl zu viel fern. Kann nix strafbares in seinem Handeln erkennen, auch nix was gegen die AGBs von Bliz verstößt. Und mal ehrlich so nen Geschrei wegen dem Typen? Was macht ihr denn wenn ihr tägl. eure Spammails lest? Brecht ihr dann in Tränen aus? Tststs. Nächstes mal lässt du dir das Gold erstmal geben und stellst ihn dann auf ignore. Worüber man sich alles aufregen kann...


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> Kann nix strafbares in seinem Handeln erkennen,


Na, dieser fiktive Perversling überredet unseren lieben Forentroll hier seinen Körper für Gold zu 'verkaufen'. 
Ich denke mal die TE hat keinen Gewerbeschein dafür, ist also nicht berechtigt derlei 'Dienste' anzubieten. Somit ist es Anstieftung zu einer Straftat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/e: Das hat ich grad erst gesehn.. hammer
_1. Nie verraten welches Geschlecht hinter dem Char im RL steckt, vorallem wenn man die andere Person gerade erst kennengelernt hat in Game._
Hab ich nich nötig.
_
2. Bevor man Vertrauen fast den Menschen besser kennelernen._
Ich kann auch wem sagen 'was' ich bin ohne ihm zu vertrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_3. In Gilden gehen wo man die Leute vielleicht auch RL kennt (die meisten von uns sind über Freunde an das Spiel gekommen)_
Nö ^^
_
4. TS nur bei Gruppen und nicht bei 2 Mann quests Zeugen sind immer gut eventuell TS gespräch aufzeichnen_
Bin ich die Stasi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
5. Als Frau abwarten bevor man was sagt im TS ausreden gibts genug Mic kaputt etc. beim Kämpfen muß man nicht labern._
Warum sollte ich^^
_
6. An die unter 18 jährigen auch wenns nervig ist Eltern holen bei Problemen_
Oke trifft nit zu.
_
7. Bei belästigung über Chat inGame GM kontaktieren_
Ajho, wenn sowas mal vorkommt vielleicht, ansonsten mitmachen oder den Kerl beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
8. Als Frau vielleicht einen männlichen Char spielen_
Ähhmmm.....nein!


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

P.S.

Tweetycat280 du bist dufte. Nochmehr von deiner Sorte ingame und im Forum und alle hätten mehr zu lachen...


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> P.S.
> 
> Tweetycat280 du bist dufte. Nochmehr von deiner Sorte ingame und im Forum und alle hätten mehr zu lachen...




komischerweise gibt es Leute sogar viele Leute die sich das annehmen was ich sage. Beziehungsweise auch soviel Verstand haben dies zu verstehen anscheinend gehörst du nicht dazu. Du hast mein vollstes Mitleid.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> komischerweise gibt es Leute sogar viele Leute die sich das annehmen was ich sage. Beziehungsweise auch soviel Verstand haben dies zu verstehen anscheinend gehörst du nicht dazu. Du hast mein vollstes Mitleid.


Bekomm ich auch 'ne Tüte Mitleid?
Ich werde mich 100% nicht hinter einem männlichen Char oder einem vermeindlich kaputtem Mikro verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na, dieser fiktive Perversling überredet unseren lieben Forentroll hier seinen Körper für Gold zu 'verkaufen'.
> Ich denke mal die TE hat keinen Gewerbeschein dafür, ist also nicht berechtigt derlei 'Dienste' anzubieten. Somit ist es Anstieftung zu einer Straftat
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du bessere Tips hast raus damit oder du gehörst zu den starken Frauen die mit sowas umgehen können. dann gz


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Wenn du bessere Tips hast raus damit oder du gehörst zu den starken Frauen die mit sowas umgehen können. dann gz


Tipps um sexuelle Belästigung vorzubeugen? 
Gibts generell einfach keine, wenn dich einer belästigen will macht ers auch.
Das einzig wirkvolle ist: im Haus einsperren und sämtlichen Kontakt nach außen vermeiden.
Es ist einfach so, dass man überall ob ingame oder im RL gefährdet ist (:

Und wenn einer mit sowas ankommt, ganz klar dumm zurück labern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bekomm ich auch 'ne Tüte Mitleid?
> Ich werde mich 100% nicht hinter einem männlichen Char oder einem vermeindlich kaputtem Mikro verstecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kein Problem 

/riesengroße Tüte Mitleid an Xelyna übergeb


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Tipps um sexuelle Belästigung vorzubeugen?
> Gibts generell einfach keine, wenn dich einer belästigen will macht ers auch.
> Das einzig wirkvolle ist: im Haus einsperren und sämtlichen Kontakt nach außen vermeiden.
> Es ist einfach so, dass man überall ob ingame oder im RL gefährdet ist (:
> ...




Okay du kannst mit sowas umgehen aber es gibt auch Frauen bzw Mädchen(unter 18) die mit sowas erstmal nicht umgehen können bzw es nicht gelernt haben. Ja (Frau/Mädchen oder Jungen) sind auch RL gefährdet siehe Leipzig das ist leider so aber ich finde sowas muß auch nicht im Spiel geschehen und man sollte den Leuten die es betrifft Tips geben dürfen ohne das man zugeflamt wird.


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das einzig wirkvolle ist: im Haus einsperren und sämtlichen Kontakt nach außen vermeiden.


Dann werde ich dich eben anrufen - MUAHAHA!

Riggedi - rülpst auch mal ins Fon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (10. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




QFT,MMD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Okay du kannst mit sowas umgehen aber es gibt auch Frauen bzw Mädchen(unter 18) die mit sowas erstmal nicht umgehen können bzw es nicht gelernt haben. Ja (Frau/Mädchen oder Jungen) sind auch RL gefährdet siehe Leipzig das ist leider so aber ich finde sowas muß auch nicht im Spiel geschehen und man sollte den Leuten die es betrifft Tips geben dürfen ohne das man zugeflamt wird.


Diejenigen die bei sexueller Belästigung total verstört oder sonst was reagieren sollten sich lieber einen Therapeuten suchen. 
Das ganze Versteckspiel ingame macht die Phobie vor sowas doch nur noch größer ;D

@riggedi: *Telefonbuch an Kopp schmeiss*


----------



## ManniAT (10. September 2008)

Also ich finde den Thread genial.
Vor allem die selbsternannten Rechtswissenschaftler.

Einer zitiert Wiki im Kontext mit "Beleidigung", der andere verwechselt "Webaktivitäten" mit Prostitution.
Rein aus der Steuer- bzw. Gesundheitsrechtlichen Situation wird "virtueller Sex" (Phone Lines und so) von "echter" Prostitution unterschieden.

Die Frage nach der 12 Jährigen Tochter finde ich da weit interessanter.

Ich hab so was (ne Tochter in dem Alter mein ich) und es würde mich nicht weiter tangieren.
Sowohl im virtuellen, als auch im reellen Leben besteht die Möglichkeit einer Konfrontation mit "unguten Dingen".
Das fängt beim zitierten "netten Onkel" an und hört bei Drogen auf.

Die kleine geht seit einigen Jahren allein zur Schule.
Und es ist nur selbstverständlich, dass man ihr da gewisse Verhaltenmaßregeln mit auf den Weg gibt.

Das selbe gilt auch für die virtuelle Welt.
Angefangen bei "gib die Mailadresse nicht wahllos raus" und "frag bevor du was runterlädst" bis zu Dingen wie dem oben geschilderten Vorfall sollte man ein Kind eigentlich auf diese "andere Welt" vorbereiten.

Im Alter von 12 erwarte ich da eine "Rückmeldung" - du Papa da hat wer...
Mit 16 sollte man eigentlich als normal sozial gefestigter Mensch selbst in der Lage sein mit solchen Angebot locker umzugehen.

In AT findet der Gesetzgeber, dass man bis 14 besonders vor Volljährigen geschützt werden muss.
Sprich "Beischlaf mit Minderjährigen" wird bis zu dem Alter geahndet.
Kann zu paradoxen Sachen führen - ein Freund von mir hatte ne Gerichtsverhandlung, weil er mit ner 13jährigen was hatte.
Der Richter stellte fest - dient zum Schutz vor Erwachsenen" - da der Beklagte selbst grad mal 15 war - kein strafrelevanter Tatbestand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem auch sei - 16 ist ein Alter, wo man mit solchen Dingen locker umgehen können sollte.
Was machst du denn in der Disco, wenn dich wer nach "gehn wir woanders hin" oder so fragt?
Nen Forenpost eröffnen?
Böser Junge wollte mir an die Wäsche - gibts nur noch Perverse?

Ne, wenn er dir gefällt fragst ob er Präser dabei hat - wenn nicht dann lehnst du einfach locker ab.

Wenn man Stress hat wegen einer Frage nach einer (sagen wir mal so) sexuellen Handlung, dann ist bei der Erziehung wohl das eine oder andere übersehen worden.
Als halbwegs normaler Mensch kann man so einem Angebot begegnen wie der Frage nach "gehn wir ins Kino".
Willst du OK - wenn nicht dann eben nicht - fertig.

Die "Gegenseite" (also der Frager) kann ja auch alles mögliche gewesen sein.
Ein pickelgesichtiger Häßlichdoof, der im RL evtl. Probs mit Mädels hat, oder zwar iwie iwas möchte,
sich aber an "echte Sachen" nicht rantraut, bzw. auch der oben zitierte Onkel.

Tip! Wenn dir wieder mal so was passiert. 
Einfach klare Ansage: 
--du, sorry aber ich steh nicht auf so was
--leider hab ich kein Interesse - mir reicht der RL Sex mit meinem Freund
--ich bin hier um Mobs zu killen, so was will ich nicht.

Ist er dann lästig reden wir u.U. über Belästigung - da kann man dann (wie bei jeder anderen Form der Belästigung auch) mit Ingnore / Ticket usw. reagieren

Wenn er nur ein wenig mitdenkt bzw. du entsprechend entschlossen reagierst wird er aber einsehen.
Aha, da ist wer der klar sagt was Sache ist - war wohl nix.

lg

Manfred


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

ManniAT schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Thread genial.
> Vor allem die selbsternannten Rechtswissenschaftler.
> 
> Einer zitiert Wiki im Kontext mit "Beleidigung", der andere verwechselt "Webaktivitäten" mit Prostitution.
> ...



kleinlaut werd /sign und danke


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

ManniAT schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei - 16 ist ein Alter, wo man mit solchen Dingen locker umgehen können sollte.


Danke! Jetzt gehts mir besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dachte schon ich bin die einzigste die so denkt ^-^

Mädlz sind nicht immer so hilflos wie man annimmt! Sollten sie zumindest nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

ManniAT schrieb:


> Die Frage nach der 12 Jährigen Tochter finde ich da weit interessanter.
> Ich hab so was (ne Tochter in dem Alter mein ich)


Möönsch Manfred, dann hoffe ich, dass Deine Tochter DAS nicht liest! Weniger wegen des Inhalts, aber die Formulierung ist echt bitter: _"Ich hab sowas..."_

Riggedi


----------



## Axolotl (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Diejenigen die bei sexueller Belästigung total verstört oder sonst was reagieren sollten sich lieber einen Therapeuten suchen.
> Das ganze Versteckspiel ingame macht die Phobie vor sowas doch nur noch größer ;D



Schon mal sonen BULLSHIT gelesen. Mich wunderts, dass solche intellektuellen Tiefflieger wie unser werter User Xelyna ueberhaupt faehig sind WoW zu bedienen. 
Zu der ganzen Geschichte: GM anschreiben und darauf bestehen, dass dieser Spieler geloescht wird.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Schon mal sonen BULLSHIT gelesen. Mich wunderts, dass solche intellektuellen Tiefflieger wie unser werter User Xelyna ueberhaupt faehig sind WoW zu bedienen.


Ich kann sogar auch schon alleine aufs Klo gehen!


----------



## Lordofcurrywurst (10. September 2008)

ich glaub dir die geschichte net...

Aber idioten gibts überall warum sollte es solche leute net auch in wow geben?^^

Menno mich will nie jemand nackt sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich kann sogar auch schon alleine aufs Klo gehen!


Mit welcher Trefferwertung?

Riggedi

PS: @ Axolotl /reported


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Lordofcurrywurst schrieb:


> Menno mich will nie jemand nackt sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


O.o ..naja... sag niemals nie *hüstl*


----------



## Draft (10. September 2008)

Ohne Worte....


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Mit welcher Trefferwertung?



Brauch ich nicht ich hab doch ein super tolles Häufchen-Makro von dir


----------



## Zkillerbeez (10. September 2008)

ManniAT schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Thread genial.
> Vor allem die selbsternannten Rechtswissenschaftler.
> 
> Einer zitiert Wiki im Kontext mit "Beleidigung", der andere verwechselt "Webaktivitäten" mit Prostitution.
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht ich hab doch ein super tolles Häufchen-Makro von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dass Du Dich daran noch erinnerst ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi

@ Zkillerbeez: Und deswegen musstest Du extra den ganzen Post rezitieren? Prima gemacht!


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Dass Du Dich daran noch erinnerst ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nadurlisch chérie (:

Aber glaub das Thema ist jetzt langsam mal richtig ausgelutscht hier hm?


----------



## Sturmwut (10. September 2008)

oh Gott die verdammten Pedafilen haben jetzt auch wow als chatplatform endeckt, bitte sagt nimmals persönliche Dinge im Chat kein alter geschlecht usw.. Außerdem vergisst bitte nicht ein GM zu kontaktieren, so etwas wie in deinem Fall führt sofort zu einem Accountbahn.


----------



## Draft (10. September 2008)

Um Belästigung gehts hier schon lange nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> oh Gott die verdammten Pedafilen haben jetzt auch wow als chatplatform endeckt, bitte sagt nimmals persönliche Dinge im Chat kein alter geschlecht usw.. Außerdem vergisst bitte nicht ein GM zu kontaktieren, so etwas wie in deinem Fall führt sofort zu einem Accountbahn.


Jetzt musst ich heut schon wieder lachen.. der wahnsinn.. ihr schafft mich *fg*

Wo's mir einfällt..mein halber Server weiß sogar wie ich aussehe und dass ich in München wohne (zumindest die die lesen können).
Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neophobetor (10. September 2008)

Nunja ..also ich bin Männlich und muss sagen es gibt auch durchgeknallte frauen.

Unzwar hatte ich eine , welche ausgetickt ist als ich sagte "Ich bin nun mal off, hab ein date". (Zur info, vorher habe ich nur paar tage mit ihr gequestet, und kenne diese frau nicht weiter, ausser ein ganz normales foto und das sie tiere mag)

Dann ging es los. Sie fragt: Wie bitte?
Schreibe ich: Wie was? Ich muss jetzt off.
Sie: Sag mal spinnst du?

Nun ja irgendwann sind wir dann bei folgendem angekommen:

Du bist das größte arschloch was auf diesem verdammten planeten haust! Du bist so ein wichser.. und es auch noch so offen zugeben. Dann geh doch zu deiner H*** aber dann erzähl es mir wenigstens nicht! Ich dachte wir beide wären sowas wie verlobt...

Ich (einwand) : WAS? VERLOBT? ...WO NIMMST DU DIR DAS HER?

Sie: Sorry aber du bist echt das letzde! Ich geh mich jetzt umbringen..hab kein bock mehr auf so ein leben.

Ich: Ja viel spaß! Ätzend sowas!

Sie: /Ignore

Ich: /ignore

Nächsten Tag bin ich wieder online und will spielen, aufeinmal werde ich angeschrieben.. ein neuer Nick:

Na wie war es bei deiner Schlampe?

Ich: /Ignore

Das spiel ging über 5 Chars!!


Am ende sagte ich: Sag mal , ich dachte du wolltest dich killen? Ich warte!

Sie: Okay, wenn du nicht mehr zur vernunft kommst, bringt es wirklich nichts mehr! -Offline-


2 Tage nichts mehr, und sie war auch nicht mehr online... dann hab ich mir auch leicht sorgen gemacht.

Dann werde ich plötzlich angeschrieben:

Hi Neo (Neophobetor mein nick) , ich bin der Bruder von XXXX ...meine schwester ist aufgelöst und will dies und das. Ich bitte dich mir zu helfen.

Nun.. ich geb meine alte handy nummer damit er anrufen kann: Tatsächtlich ruft er an ...erzählt mir die geschichte. Hat gesagt ich geb das telefon ihr. hörst du nur ein wildgewordenes rumgeschreie das sie mich hasst und ihr leben.

Sorry aber , das war für mich die kröhnung.

Ich bin 400 Km gefahren um sie zu beruhigen. + Polizei angerufen etc.

Das war scheiße.

Stell dich nicht an, hättest das gold nehmen sollen und ignorieren u. melden. Mich hat die ganze sache nur nerven gekostet.

EDIT: Vieleicht ist das ja von relevanz. Sie war wirklich nicht häßlich. Aber ausser ein Kompliment : Wow hast sehr schöne augen! hat sie von mir nichts gehört! Aber das ist ja wohl keine verlobung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nadurlisch chérie (:
> 
> Aber glaub das Thema ist jetzt langsam mal richtig ausgelutscht hier hm?




Wo wir gerade beim auslutschen sind...


----------



## Draft (10. September 2008)

Dachte immer das heisst Pädophil ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (10. September 2008)

Made my day!
Sowas habsch au no nie gehört XD


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> oh Gott die verdammten Pedafilen haben jetzt auch wow als chatplatform endeckt, bitte sagt nimmals persönliche Dinge im Chat kein alter geschlecht usw.. Außerdem vergisst bitte nicht ein GM zu kontaktieren, so etwas wie in deinem Fall führt sofort zu einem Accountbahn.


danke, ich werd das rekapitulieren und - falls ich den Sinn entdecke - in meine Signatur nehmen. Die Chancen stehen aber eher schlecht.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Neophobetor schrieb:


> Nunja ..also ich bin Männlich und muss sagen es gibt auch durchgeknallte frauen.[...]


Wenn das kein Fake ist, ist das echt mal übelst.
Hammer - solche Leute gehören dann aber wirklich mal in Behandlung.
Aber.. wie immer, auf sojemanden kann man überall treffen.
Nicht nur ingame und vorallem nicht nur in WoW (:
Und schützen kann man sich davor leider auch nicht 



Vetaro schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim auslutschen sind...



War das eine sexuelle Belästigung? *fg* 
Süß ^-^


----------



## Vetaro (10. September 2008)

Neophobetor schrieb:


> Nunja ..also ich bin Männlich und muss sagen es gibt auch durchgeknallte frauen.
> [...]




Mal ganz im ernst: Das ist ein harter Fall von einer person, die ein bisschen @ life failed, oder? Da war doch irgendwas nicht ganz in ordnung von wegen realität und virtuell unterscheiden, und auch die stärke der reaktion im verhältnis zum Auslöser...

Da möchte ich aber noch hinzufügen: Die beschriebene reaktion wr wirklich beispielhaft und wirklich ok!




@ Xelyna: Das war nicht persönlich gemeint, ich wollte nur ein blödes Wortspiel anbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> OMFG
> 
> Wem das Geld für Prostituierte fehlt oder was ....
> 
> ...



Für sowas gibt es spezielle seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne spaß, sowas is schon verrücktm wie einige vorposter geschrieben haben, Melden, Screenie und gut ist


----------



## Zkillerbeez (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> @ Zkillerbeez: Und deswegen musstest Du extra den ganzen Post rezitieren? Prima gemacht!


ja musste ich .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetzt musst ich heut schon wieder lachen.. der wahnsinn.. ihr schafft mich *fg*
> 
> Wo's mir einfällt..mein halber Server weiß sogar wie ich aussehe und dass ich in München wohne (zumindest die die lesen können).
> Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen?
> ...




Schön für dich anscheinend noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, schade aber in andere Menschen hineinversetzen ist nicht deine Stärke.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> @ Xelyna: Das war nicht persönlich gemeint, ich wollte nur ein blödes Wortspiel anbringen


Jaja schon klar (:
Bin aber gut im Themen auslutschen! :p
Aber lustig wie das ganze sich hier über den Tag entwickelt hat 
Ich erinnere mich dass es heute morgen noch um meinen heißen Kaffee und einem Live-Schlürf-Stream ging *lach*



Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Schön für dich anscheinend noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, schade aber in andere Menschen hineinversetzen ist nicht deine Stärke.


Du solltest lieber nicht versuchen meinen Charakter an sich oder desen Zügen zu analysieren, da sind schon so manche gescheitert (:
Was dir soviel sagen sollte wie: Doch das kann ich ziemlich gut und ich hab auch schon so einige Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wenn das kein Fake ist, ist das echt mal übelst.
> Hammer - solche Leute gehören dann aber wirklich mal in Behandlung.
> Aber.. wie immer, auf sojemanden kann man überall treffen.
> Nicht nur ingame und vorallem nicht nur in WoW (:
> ...




/sign


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

Zkillerbeez schrieb:


> ja musste ich .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch:
/reported

Riggedi


----------



## Müllermilch (10. September 2008)

man man man^^seltsam das mir sowas nie passiert is.....
entweder du bist männlich und hast dir einfach diese krankevorstellung in den kopf geworfen und teilst es uns nun allen mit, in der hoffnung n girl schreibt dich an und sagt dir sie hätte das angebot angenommen.
oder es is wirklich passiert.
dann mein beileid


----------



## Healguard (10. September 2008)

> Völlig entsetzt habe ich die Gruppe verlassen. Auch wenn das Angebot nicht ernst gemeint war,


Vote 4 schlechtester Thread ever. 
Und ja mir passiert sowas öfters.


----------



## Animos93 (10. September 2008)

LOEL!^^ Is mir noch nie passiert... (naja bin auch männlichen gechlechts) XD
Biete 2k gold^^ Schreib nen ticket wegen sexueller belästigung im spiel^^


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> ich auch:
> /reported
> 
> Riggedi



das ist jetzt der 2. Reportknopfdruck in diesem Thread.. naja eigentlich wollte ich dazu was sagen aber jetzt ist es wieder weg.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. September 2008)

stelle dich nicht so an...du wolltest es doch auch^^.....ich glaube die geschichte nicht.......


----------



## Dimiteri (10. September 2008)

das einzige was mir bis jetzt in meiner laufzeit passiert is war in kara als ein weiblicher mage (auch in echt weiblich) mal gesagt bekommen hat 
geh in die küche und back kekse 




















jaja die leckeren manakekse^^


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> das einzige was mir bis jetzt in meiner laufzeit passiert is war in kara als ein weiblicher mage (auch in echt weiblich) mal gesagt bekommen hat
> geh in die küche und back kekse
> jaja die leckeren manakekse^^


Naja auf alle Fälle charmanter als 'geh spülen'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du solltest lieber nicht versuchen meinen Charakter an sich oder desen Zügen zu analysieren, da sind schon so manche gescheitert (:
> Was dir soviel sagen sollte wie: Doch das kann ich ziemlich gut und ich hab auch schon so einige Erfahrungen gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




leider so ein Tick von mir ich analysiere zu gern aber das ist nicht das Thema oder?

leider ist es auch ein Tick von mir Menschen zu helfen wenn sie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben (auch wenn es Gefahr läuft das sie einen anlügen um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen)


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> stelle dich nicht so an...du wolltest es doch auch^^.....ich glaube die geschichte nicht.......




Ahja der Aufruf an die "das Opfer wird zum Täter gemacht, was für ein Horror" Schreiber.
Vermisse sie schon.


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> das ist jetzt der 2. Reportknopfdruck in diesem Thread..


Ein Wunder, dass dieser Thread überhaupt noch so lange aktiv ist, finde ich!

Riggedi


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ein Wunder, dass dieser Thread überhaupt noch so lange aktiv ist, finde ich!
> 
> Riggedi




ich auch! aber ich amüsier mich, bitte offen lassen!


----------



## tworten (10. September 2008)

warum passieren allen leuten immer so lustige sachen nur mir nicht ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaube ich würde mich in der situation nicht mehr einkriegen vor lachen x)


----------



## Struppistrap (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @ toyuki
> 
> richtig
> 
> ...




Huh?

Ich bin mir eigentlich relativ sicher, dass ich leute anschreiben kann wie ich will, wenn nur ich sie auf der ignor hab...haben sie das natürlich auch gehts nicht, is ja klar^^

wenn das nicht mehr so ist, bitte vertauscht tatsächlich einfach 4 und 5, dann aber wirklich : success!


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> leider so ein Tick von mir ich analysiere zu gern aber das ist nicht das Thema oder?
> leider ist es auch ein Tick von mir Menschen zu helfen wenn sie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben (auch wenn es Gefahr läuft das sie einen anlügen um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen)


Nein Gott sei dank nicht das Thema, aber ich seh schon förmlich den 'Wer oder was ist Xelyna'-Thread *lach*

Dann wickel sie nicht in Watte indem du ihnen räts 'verheimliche dein Geschlecht' etc. 
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass man solche Erfahrungen (ich rede hier nicht vom TE sondern von echten Fällen) machen muss, um mit solchen Situationen umzugehen.
Wenn dich einer angrabscht, so mal als Beispiel, dann wirst du beim ersten mal total perplex dastehen und nicht reagieren. Beim nächsten mal bist du vielleicht eher gewappnet und knallst ihm eine 
Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> stelle dich nicht so an...du wolltest es doch auch^^.....ich glaube die geschichte nicht.......




es gibt Momente im Leben da sollte man einfach mal GANZ RUHIG sein


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nein Gott sei dank nicht das Thema, aber ich seh schon förmlich den 'Wer oder was ist Xelyna'-Thread *lach*
> 
> Dann wickel sie nicht in Watte indem du ihnen räts 'verheimliche dein Geschlecht' etc.
> 
> ...




Ja ich versteh langsam was du meinst bin halt ein Kerl dauert alles ein bissel länger. Deine Meinung es ist passiert Okay kann man nichts dran ändern das nächste Mal weiß ich was man tun muß.

Und ja ich habe einen Beschützerinstinkt so in Watte packen mach ich gerne und ich hab ja schon eingesehen was es für Möglichkeiten es gibt siehe Manni text


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> es gibt Momente im Leben da sollte man einfach mal GANZ RUHIG sein



aha....glaubst du den müll etwa?....und selbst wenn es so war.....es war ne billige nerd anmache....na und?....


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> aha....glaubst du den müll etwa?....und selbst wenn es so war.....es war ne billige nerd anmache....na und?....




Bis mir jemand das Gegenteil beweißt


----------



## Lisutari (10. September 2008)

Also wenns stimmt (und es stimmt warscheinlich), dann sollte man über so etwas echt mal nachdenken, ich meine selbst wenn nicht ernst gemeint war, es ist geschmacklos und wiederlich. Mir sind auch schon ein paar weniger erfreuliche Dinge passiert, aber gegen das war es bei mir noch harmlos


----------



## ManniAT (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ...
> Mädlz sind nicht immer so hilflos wie man annimmt! Sollten sie zumindest nicht sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ist es.
Meine erste Freundin - eh so um die 15 / 16 rum hatte in ihrer Gegend (leicht abgelegene Villa) nen Exhibitionisten.
Nicht bedrohlich - aber lästig.
Bei der ersten "Begegnung" war sie irritiert und leicht schockiert.
Bei der zweiten (und letzten) hat sie dann mit "Moi is das putzig, so was kleines hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.." reagiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
--------
@Axolotl: jeder hat so seinen Weg durch's leben zu gehen. Der eine schreit "Hilfe Mama" (Papa, Herr Lehrer, Herr Polizist, GM,...), der andere kann sich selbst zur Wehr setzen.
Das "zur Mama rennen" als intellektueller Höhneflug betrachtet wird, bzw. jemand der es nicht tut ein intellektueller Tiefflieger ist -- interessant.
Bei uns haben wir wir auch solche Typen gehabt (Herr Lehrer ich weiß was...) - aber die haben sich meist dafür geschämt.

--------
@Rig...: Ich hab eigentlich ein ganz lockeres Verhältnis mit meinem kleinen Schatz - die würde mir diese Formulierung sicher nicht übelnehmen. Sondern, genau wie ich beim Schreiben, dazu schmunzeln.
Einziges Problem ihr den Thread zu zeigen: Ich müßte ihr lang und breit erklären, warum jemand wegen so was nen Thread eröffnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-----------
Zwecks "Verbergeidee" - also keine weiblichen Chars spielen usw.

Ich halte so was für ne "Kopf in den Sand stecken Taktik".
Was macht man denn dann im RL? Ne Burqa tragen, unterirdisch gehen, daheim bleiben?
Klar sind Vermeidungsstrategien praktisch - nur ja kein Risiko eingehen.
Aber alles kann man nicht vermeiden.

Dass das irgendwie (nicht nur im Kontext Frauen) "State of the Art" ist liegt u.U. an der mangelnden Zeit für Erziehung.
Geht halt schneller, wenn ich meiner Kleinen sage - du wenn im TS wer nach ASL fragt sag: Häßlicher Mann 99 mit Stimmfehler aus Tschibuti.
Für den Mehraufwand zu erklären, warum gewisse Sachen nicht immer "super" sind und so ist halt bei manchen die Zeit nicht mehr vorhanden.

Ich zock auch lieber WoW statt ihr zu erklären warum der komische Opa da im Internet so Lederzeugs trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das einzige was ich meinen Kids geben kann ist halt der Grundstock für ein Leben als mündiger Mensch, der es nicht nötig hat sich zu verstecken,
oder auch mal für wen Partei ergreifen kann, bzw. dazu steht was er ist / sagt / denkt.

Dafür bin ich Elternteil. Und ich bin froh darüber, dass meine Kids über "solche Sachen" mit mir genauso reden, wie über unseren Illidan First Kill oder so Zeuch.

lg

Manfred


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Also wenns stimmt (und es stimmt warscheinlich), dann sollte man über so etwas echt mal nachdenken, ich meine selbst wenn nicht ernst gemeint war, es ist geschmacklos und wiederlich. Mir sind auch schon ein paar weniger erfreuliche Dinge passiert, aber gegen das war es bei mir noch harmlos



klar ist sowas geschmacklos und klar gehört sich sowas nicht....aber wieviele geschmacklose dinge erlebt man täglich auf der strasse?.....dagegen halte ich sowas für nen witz...

...und selbst wenn es so war...hat sie irgendeinen schaden davongetragen?....nein....sie wurde geschmacklos angemacht....mehr nicht......würde sowas nem mann passieren würden alle schreiben: "lol...wasn geschwätz.../vote for close".....


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> würde sowas nem mann passieren würden alle schreiben: "lol...wasn geschwätz.../vote for close".....


Ne .. ich würd ihm meine Glückwünsche bekunden *lach*


----------



## Lisutari (10. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> klar ist sowas geschmacklos und klar gehört sich sowas nicht....aber wieviele geschmacklose dinge erlebt man täglich auf der strasse?.....dagegen halte ich sowas für nen witz...


wenn mich auf der Straße jemand fragt ob ich Camsex mit ihm machen will, würd ich ihm eine runterhauen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> wenn mich auf der Straße jemand fragt ob ich Camsex mit ihm machen will, würd ich ihm eine runterhauen



wer fragt sowas lächerliches schon auf der strasse?.......nerds reden draußen nicht^^


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (10. September 2008)

oh man das ist hart hätte ich nen ticket geschrieben


----------



## Ghrodan (10. September 2008)

@Lisutari: richtig so, wenn man sich schon gegenübersteht brauch man ja keine cam, unverschämt sowas^^


----------



## Grimdhoul (10. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> wenn mich auf der Straße jemand fragt ob ich Camsex mit ihm machen will, würd ich ihm eine runterhauen


auf der strasse wirst sicher net wegen Camsex angesprochen eher die RL variante ^^ a bissal mitdenken bitte, danke ^^ oder meinst du haust ihm eine runter weil er nur camsex will ? *lol* einfach zu köstlich^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (10. September 2008)

Omg lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (10. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> wer fragt sowas lächerliches schon auf der strasse?.......nerds reden draußen nicht^^



So eine ähnliche frage wurde mir auch schon auf der straße gestellt.
Nur ging die frage noch ein stück weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> wenn mich auf der Straße jemand fragt ob ich Camsex mit ihm machen will, würd ich ihm eine runterhauen




das ist der Punkt was der Typ Ingame versucht hat, wie hoch stehen die Chancen das er dasselbe nicht RL auch tut oder tun wird es ist ein schmaler Grad auf dem wir uns bewegen. Es gibt Menschen die können mit sowas gut umgehen aber auch Menschen die können es nicht


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> auf der strasse wirst sicher net wegen Camsex angesprochen eher die RL variante ^^ a bissal mitdenken bitte, danke ^^ oder meinst du haust ihm eine runter weil er nur camsex will ? *lol* einfach zu köstlich^^


Ach ..egal, nicht lange fackeln! Einfach eine klatschen! Danach kann man immer noch nachfragen ob er nur die Uhrzeit wissen wollte *g*


----------



## Lisutari (10. September 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> auf der strasse wirst sicher net wegen Camsex angesprochen eher die RL variante ^^ a bissal mitdenken bitte, danke ^^ oder meinst du haust ihm eine runter weil er nur camsex will ? *lol* einfach zu köstlich^^


Wenns in dem Thread um Camsex geht kann ich wohl kaum über was anderes schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (10. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenns in dem Thread um Camsex geht kann ich wohl kaum über was anderes schreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



okay ich merk schon du weisst nicht aus was ich hinauswollte ^^ gut zynismus und Humor ist nicth für jedermann .. schon klar .. ich geh dann mal weiter und hoffe das mit keiner eine runterhaut ^^


----------



## rko87 (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hät die 1k genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Server und Charname ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ach ..egal, nicht lange fackeln! Einfach eine klatschen! Danach kann man immer noch nachfragen ob er nur die Uhrzeit wissen wollte *g*



dabei wolltei ch nur wissen wo der Hauptplatz ist .. naja muss anscheinend beim Krankenhaus sein *gg*


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

rko87 schrieb:


> Server und Charname ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Armes Tuktuk, kannst du nicht lesen? *lach* (:


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Armes Tuktuk, kannst du nicht lesen? *lach* (:




ich glaube du bekommst bald viele angebote ingame


----------



## Grimdhoul (10. September 2008)

das ist der grund warum ich signatueren ausblende ^^ nicht wegen der perfomance ^^  ich glaub in dem thread bleib ich da ists lustig ^^


----------



## noobhammer (10. September 2008)

das nächste mal nimm das gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .mach nen screenshot von den mist den er geschrieben hat und schisck es an eien GM...dann haste 1000g und der penner wird gebannt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. meiner meinung nach sollten solche leute für immer gebannt werder, denn das hat im spiel NICHT´S verloren FFS!!!


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ich glaube du bekommst bald viele angebote ingame


Hab ich kein Problem mit ^-^
Es haben sich schon einige mit einem Lvl 1 Char auf meinen Server verlaufen um mit mir ein bisschen zu texten.
Einer davon ist jetzt mein Freund *lach*


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ach ..egal, nicht lange fackeln! Einfach eine klatschen! Danach kann man immer noch nachfragen ob er nur die Uhrzeit wissen wollte *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rko87 (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Armes Tuktuk, kannst du nicht lesen? *lach* (:


Du willst doch von niemanden der Camsex gegen Gold sucht erwarten das er auch noch seinen Kopf einschaltet oder?


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem mit ^-^
> Es haben sich schon einige mit einem Lvl 1 Char auf meinen Server verlaufen um mit mir ein bisschen zu texten.
> Einer davon ist jetzt mein Freund *lach*


Niedlich: ein lvl 1 Taure quatscht Xely lvl 70 an! Steht das Fell etwa auf "reife Frauen"???


Riggedi


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Niedlich: ein lvl 1 Taure quatscht Xely lvl 70 an! Steht das Fell etwa auf "reife Frauen"???


Hm meistens sind es Blutelfen oder Untote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (10. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> stelle dich nicht so an...du wolltest es doch auch^^.....ich glaube die geschichte nicht.......




dich würd ich als nächstes BANNEN!!!!! meine fresse WIE dumm kann ein mensch sein???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

rko87 schrieb:


> Du willst doch von niemanden der Camsex gegen Gold sucht erwarten das er auch noch seinen Kopf einschaltet oder?




komischerweise haben die Leute die sexuelle Belästigung oder ähnliches betreiben einen sehr hohen IQ und unten funzt nix sie versuchen dann es mit solchen Taten zu kompenzieren das ist ja das Gefährliche sie sind intelligent und wissen was sie tun bzw wie sie es verbergen.


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> komischerweise haben die Leute die sexuelle Belästigung oder ähnliches betreiben einen sehr hohen IQ und unten funzt nix sie versuchen dann es mit solchen Taten zu kompenzieren das ist ja das Gefährliche sie sind intelligent und wissen was sie tun bzw wie sie es verbergen.


Du machst einen halbwegs intelligenten Eindruck.. owei


----------



## Vetaro (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ... das ist ja das Gefährliche sie sind intelligent und wissen was sie tun bzw wie sie es verbergen.



Genau. Ich hab übrigens nichts mit sowas zu tun.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. September 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> dich würd ich als nächstes BANNEN!!!!! meine fresse WIE dumm kann ein mensch sein????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hahahaha.....mehr worte habe ich für dich nicht über.......


----------



## Kronas (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Sind in WOW nur noch Psychopaten und Alkoholiker unterwegs?????????????


'nur noch' würde aber auch dich beinhalten weil du auch wow spielst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2008)

iwie köstlich wieviele in den theard kommen nur um zu schreiben "das gabs schon" o.Ä. ... jeder kann sunn kommentar posten, aber nur wenige die ahnung haben schaffen es konstruktiv bezutragen. Leider bleibt es eine hohe kunst und wenn ich mir so das fernsehen anschaue und wie manche ihre kinder davor abhiocken lassen...*ende offen lass*

welches mädl kennt es denn nicht?! grad in der online-game-scene ist es doch meistens so.
Kaum ist es bekannt das man w ist, schon gibts
a) Leute, die einen mit mehr respekt behandeln
b) leute, die dich /wn und im endeffekt voll nerven
c) leute, denen es völlig gleichgültig ist
d) leute, die einen anmachen - alle art und weisen, die es gibt mit einbezogen.

drüber lachen, sein lassen, nicht drauf eingehen... was auch immer und gut ist.
Hatte einma auch sunn prob - in ner ini - ich hab mein ding durchgezogen (schön heilen -.-), mein zeugs bekommen und fertig. ich war zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie schon richtig erwähnt, es sind ca. nichtma 1% der spieler.
In cs (besonders in gathern) ist es viel schlimmer. Ich bin stumm, kann darum nicht im ts labern - und schon wird man als "fake" abgeschoben, egal welches trusted-level man erreicht hat. dort raubt es in cs zumindest voll den spaß am spielen, aber wow ist was anderes. bei der masse an spielern ist es eine reudige spinne, die man einfach tod tritt und wenn man angst vor den spinnen hat, holt man halt freunde bzw ignoriert es einfach - fertig.


wenn die eigenen kinder mit ihren eltern nicht normal reden bzw (fast^^) über alles... dann läuft was ganz falsch, klar.
...aber mit 16? ich würds deutlich runterschrauen, 13, 14 so... aber ist sowieso unterschiedlich - ich zB war (oder noch bin?^^) total frühreif (gewesen). ^^
Liegt halt auch am umfeld...


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Du machst einen halbwegs intelligenten Eindruck.. owei



nee stimmt nicht, habs mir anders überlegt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Du machst einen halbwegs intelligenten Eindruck.. owei



so intelligent nicht es fehlen noch 4 IQ Punkte zum Wahnsinn


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> nee stimmt nicht, habs mir anders überlegt.


Böser Phexus, das war aber nicht nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Böser Phexus, das war aber nicht nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke aber Verteidigung brauch ich nicht.

(In mein Schlafzimmer rennen und ins Kissen weinen Die Welt ist so graussam)


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

Naja als ich mit meinen Schurken angefangen habe, hat auch irgendwer im /1 Channel von den Geisterlanden solche sachen gepostet wie:
"Hi ich bin die Erika und mach für euch die Beine breit", am besten solche Leute ignorieren und melden..
Mehr kann man wirklich net machen


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

Sorry, aber Dir fehlen noch 4 Punkte bis zum Wahnsinn, somit benötigst Du in jedem Falle noch Verteidigungwertung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi

PS: Ist ja immer noch offen hier....


----------



## Albrax (10. September 2008)

ich kann dazu nur eins sagen screen machen vom chat und blizzard peer email zusenden damit solche leute permanent gebannt werden egal ob das aus spass war oder ernst gemeint war mit dem angebot sowas verbietet die regeln des spiels in jedeer weise.


----------



## Theodaan (10. September 2008)

Bitte lasst den Thread ncoh ein wenig geöffnet, ich versuche gerade mal ein Statement der GMs zu bekommen zu dem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Dir fehlen noch 4 Punkte bis zum Wahnsinn, somit benötigst Du in jedem Falle noch Verteidigungwertung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




IQ kann man nicht hochskillen man hat ihn oder man hat ihn nicht und ich glaube nicht das der Thread geschlossen wird es ist ein ernstes Thema was leider viele mit dummen Comments auseinander pflücken weil sie Langeweile oder einfach keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Dir fehlen noch 4 Punkte bis zum Wahnsinn, somit benötigst Du in jedem Falle noch Verteidigungwertung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja ich geh jetzt mal in den XD warum sind Menschen keine Jäger XD Thread, fühl mich da irgendwie angesprochen. Als Jäger.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Bitte lasst den Thread ncoh ein wenig geöffnet, ich versuche gerade mal ein Statement der GMs zu bekommen zu dem Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würde ich auch gern erfahren was sie von solchen Sachen halten jedenfalls besser als "Was war zu erst da Huhn oder Ei"


----------



## Ikku (10. September 2008)

Wieso werd ich sowas nich mal gefragt? :<
Ich hätt grad Goldbedarf :x


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Wieso werd ich sowas nich mal gefragt? :<
> Ich hätt grad Goldbedarf :x




solche comments meinte ich einfach nur fernab der realität


----------



## the Whitewolf (10. September 2008)

Ist vielleicht doof gemeint aber : Ja sagen Gold geben lassen und abhauen^^ dann siehter waser davon hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ers erst "nachher geben will" dann halt ticket etc.^^


----------



## Ikku (10. September 2008)

Och so würd ich das nicht sagen ^^
Ich würd es eher als "Nicht alles so ernst nehmen" bezeichnen xD

Und fernab der Realität? Ich bitte dich.. Wer hat denn hier die Hörner? ^^


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Wieso werd ich sowas nich mal gefragt? :<
> Ich hätt grad Goldbedarf :x







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Zidanija (10. September 2008)

Nunja, ich bin weiblich, alle meine Chars sind es und ich hab noch NIE (ich wiederhole: NOCH NIE) solche Angebote erhalten^^ Evtl. liegts an meinem Alter das sich die "Jungs" net trauen XD

WoW ist nunmal auch ein Schnitt durch die Gesellschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kommen einem tatsächlich auch mal solche Pfosten unter^^ und ich schliesse mich Manfred und Xelyna an, mit 16 sollte frau eigentlich wissen wie frau mit sowas umzugehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (10. September 2008)

Ich habe einen Verdacht... Der TE ist ein Mann und hat das nur geschrieben damit sich die weiblichen Forenuser outen... Jetzt kann dann jede von euch noch so ein Thread eröffnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Verdacht... Der TE ist ein Mann und hat das nur geschrieben damit sich die weiblichen Forenuser outen... Jetzt kann dann jede von euch noch so ein Thread eröffnen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo klar, weil er so einen ähnlichen unter einem andren Namen auch schon geschrieben hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde hier auch irgendwo schon gepostet, schau doch mal nach (;

Aber es entwickelt sich teilweise wenigstens zu einer fast ernstzunehmendem Diskussion (:


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten WOW Spiels,
> 
> zu meiner Person ich bin weiblich und 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit 2 Jahren WOW, aber was mir gestern
> abend passiert ist, ist die absolute Krönung.
> ...


würdest dus nun machen? hab auch 1k gold XD


----------



## ?!?! (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wurde hier auch irgendwo schon gepostet, schau doch mal nach (;



Das kann nicht sein. Solch ein Gedankengang kann nur ein überlegenes Individuum wie ich vollziehen.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich nur die erste und die letzten 3 Seiten gelesen... Manchmal habe ich tatsächlich den fehlgeleiteten Drang etwas zu arbeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äh.. sry für ot.


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aber es entwickelt sich teilweise wenigstens zu einer fast ernstzunehmendem Diskussion (:


das muss ich verhindern


----------



## Ikku (10. September 2008)

@phexus:

du sollst doch nicht meine privaten fotos posten!!! :<

außerdem heißt es "elizabeth" und nicht "elisabet" ^^


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> @phexus:
> 
> du sollst doch nicht meine privaten fotos posten!!! :<
> 
> außerdem heißt es "elizabeth" und nicht "elisabet" ^^


Die Namensänderung ist Absicht, damit ich alles abstreiten kann.

Weisst du, dass du ein Douglas Adams Zitat in der Signatur hast?


----------



## Blackbiber (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Sind in WOW nur noch Psychopaten und Alkoholiker unterwegs?????????????



zieh uns alkohilker bitte nicht so in den dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (10. September 2008)

Ich? Ein Douglas-Adams-Zitat in meiner Signatur?? Wie kommt das denn dahin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar weiß ich das, sonst stünde es dort ja nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Ich? Ein Douglas-Adams-Zitat in meiner Signatur?? Wie kommt das denn dahin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann kennst ja auch die ultimative Antwort auf alle Threads. Nich verraten!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. September 2008)

Ich biete 6.000 Gold!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg ... der Typ muss es ja gebraucht haben. -.-


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Bitte lasst den Thread ncoh ein wenig geöffnet, ich versuche gerade mal ein Statement der GMs zu bekommen zu dem Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



find ich Gut!, lass mich nicht warten


----------



## FrozenFocus (10. September 2008)

also find sowas ja scho schwach c 2 c aber dann noch gold (oder geld) dafür ausgeben is doch beknackt xD
das bekommt man gratis und ohne eigen - anfrage xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten WOW Spiels,
> 
> zu meiner Person ich bin weiblich und 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit 2 Jahren WOW, aber was mir gestern
> abend passiert ist, ist die absolute Krönung.
> ...



find ich lustig, bin zwar n typ aber find es extrem lustig mich mit meiner blutelfen paladinesse als mädl auszugeben, aber naja im low lvl bereich passieren solche sachen glaub eher seltener  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Dann kennst ja auch die ultimative Antwort auf alle Threads. Nich verraten!


42?


----------



## Ikku (10. September 2008)

< schweigt wie ein Grab. :x


Aber mal zurück zum Thema ^^
Weiß nich warum da so ein Tam-Tam drum gemacht wird, man findet überall solche Idioten aber es gibt
1. Ignore
2. Ticket
3. Ihn austricksen und Gold einsacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer jetzt kommt mit "Es passiert aber so viel über's Netz..." Tja dann sorry, aber es gehören da IMMER 2 dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hab ich mich schon seit langem dazu entschlossen, mich in der buffed-Community nicht auf eine "ernsthafte" Diskussion einzulassen :x


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> 42?


grml, du musstest es ja verraten.


----------



## _Gringo_ (10. September 2008)

Seit wann legen denn die Horde-Kiddies den Hogger?

Nur die kommen doch auf so schwachsinnige Ideen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee nur Spaß, tja, da man bei der Registrierung kein psychologisches Gutachten vorlegen muss und somit jeder noch so geisteskranke unterpriviligierte Spasti spielen darf braucht man sich net wundern wenn ab und an auch mal notgeile Kiddies dabei sind die wohl noch nie eine nackte Frau (oder in deinem Fall liebe TE eine nackte Teenagerin) gesehen haben.

wenn du das umgehen willst sag einfach du wärst ein Kerl oder gar nichts wenn du gefragt wirst. 
Aber wie heißt es doch so schön? Aus Fehlern wird man klug!


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Mh naja das schon ein starkes Stück nachdem Du auch so jung bist und so -> Ticket ftw. Obwohl ich immer mehr glaube Tickets werden oft net wirklich bearbeitet. Weil ich hab auch schon üble Sachen erlebt und gemeldet und die Krapfen laufen heute noch rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber allgemein ist doch nichts schlimmes wenn Psychos WoW spielen find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die gehören einfach dazu. Man muss nur damit umgehen können. Keiner ist gezwungen in WoW seine wirklich indentität preis zu geben! Ich und nen Kumpel wurden auch mal nähe von UC von so nem ingame Stalker angeschrieben weil wir mit unseren weiblichen Blutelfmages unterwegs waren, und er wohl meinte ich bin weiblich weil der Char Eismädel heißt *g* Naja nachdem ich sagte ich bin 19 blond vollbusig, solo und so hat er richtig But geleckt und mit seinem 70iger Rogue brav beim Questen geholfen. MSN und ICQ kenn ich ja bekanntlich nicht Handy darf ich von meinen Eltern net haben und nach ewigen versuchen mir das zu erklären hat er dann aufgegeben und meinte er meldet sich wieder ingame. Naja Ignore ftw *g* Aber so weiblicher Char und Name hat schon seine Vorteile, man wird gezogen einem wird geholfen usw...

Aber mal was anderes, einige Mädels sind vielleicht wirklich Opfer von solchen Spinnern. Andere aber verkaufen sich schon wirklich ohne Wert im Spiel, ich hab selber 2 solche Beispiele gehabt da kann man nur sagen billig und willig. Und wer von Euch erkundigt sich bitte nicht innerhalb der Gilde oder so wie das andere Geschlecht, wenn vorhanden, aussieht. Bilderthreads ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> ........................................
> Außerdem hab ich mich schon seit langem dazu entschlossen, mich in der buffed-Community nicht auf eine "ernsthafte" Diskussion einzulassen :x



diese Einstellung verleitet mich fast zu einer ernsthaften Diskussion über die Sinnlosigkeit, sich bei buffed auf eine ernsthafte Diskussion einzulassen. Wobei ich mit "fast" natürlich übertrieben habe.
ha- das war Douglas Adams Style für Arme


----------



## riggedi (10. September 2008)

Blackbiber schrieb:


> zieh uns alkohilker bitte nicht so in den dreck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was ist mit uns Psychos? Haben wir etwa keine Daseinsberechtigung? Ich könnt echt ausflippen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Rhaskhur (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Sind in WOW nur noch Psychopaten und Alkoholiker unterwegs?????????????




die frage finde ich ein bissel blöde weil sehr viele leute WOW als "ausflüchte" aus ihrem RL brauchen und des sind meist psychos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Ich würde gern mal die Meinung eines Moderators zu diesem Thema hören oder eines GMs 

Und zu dem Thema ich hätte das Gold genommen und ignore vielleicht hätte der Typ ein Ticket geschrieben a la: Sie hat mir 100 Gold geklaut aber ich habe die Leistung nicht dafür erhalten könnten sie was dagegen tun?


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> Außerdem vergisst bitte nicht ein GM zu kontaktieren, so etwas wie in deinem Fall führt sofort zu einem Accountbahn.



ich weiss, es ist fies..Hans und alles...aber ich kann nicht anders, die Stimmen zwingen mich...

eine Accountbahn,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich weiss, es ist fies..Hans und alles...aber ich kann nicht anders, die Stimmen zwingen mich...
> 
> eine Accountbahn,
> 
> ...




ist ein Multiboxer der mit 25 Chars durch shat läuft


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> eine Accountbahn,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_tschuu tschuu_


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Ich les immer Gold genommen und so...

Wer glaubt wirklich das er im voraus gezahlt hätte...

Zahlt Ihr auch immer im vorher? Solche Kunden wie Euch will ich mal haben... Kein wunder das so viele Leute geprellt werden und Jemand sich auf der anderen Seite der Welt ein schönes Leben machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Ich les immer Gold genommen und so...
> 
> Wer glaubt wirklich das er im voraus gezahlt hätte...


Na so bissi Vorkasse könnt er schon geben  (:
700g würden mir schon reichen *fg*


----------



## Komakomi (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> <3 !!!!


!!!


----------



## Salacras (10. September 2008)

GM melden was paßiert ist. Die sind dafür da.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Also 1000g laut Goldsellerwerbung entspricht um die 17 Euro zur Zeit ein bißchen wenig wenn man bedenkt was die Minutenpreise sind bei diversen Anbietern oder. Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema hoffe die Mods melden sich mal zu Wort


----------



## Ilunadin (10. September 2008)

Klingt irgendwie krank.....mein Beileid!


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Hilfe hilfe. 
Ich fühle mich belästigt, von pseudointellektuellen Heimtherapeuten, die anstatt sich mal ordentlich am Sack zu kratzen sich lieber durchgeknallte Forentröllchen vornehmen. Desweiteren fühlen sich meine Augen durch den Hang der Poster beleidigt, die "rechts" nicht von "links" unterscheiden können. Die Wörter mein ich! Bitte bitte lieber GM sag uns deine Meinung dazu. Werden gegen solche Nutzer entsprechende Strafmaßnahmen eingeleitet, oder soll ich doch lieber gleich Strafanzeige stellen? Dann wüsste ich doch bitte auch noch, wie ich mich im Leben als kleines Mädchen verhalten soll und wo ich nochmal aufpassen muss. Ein Leitfaden für die ersten 16 Jahre würde reichen. Danke.


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> Dann wüsste ich doch bitte auch noch, wie ich mich im Leben als kleines Mädchen verhalten soll und wo ich nochmal aufpassen muss. Ein Leitfaden für die ersten 16 Jahre würde reichen. Danke.




Wobei ich hier wieder dafür bin so ne Art Kinderschutz einzubauen oder das Spiel erst ab 18 zu machen, naja vielleicht noch besser ab 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann hätte ich mehr Ruhe beim twinken und Platz am Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Also 1000g laut Goldsellerwerbung entspricht um die 17 Euro zur Zeit ein bißchen wenig wenn man bedenkt was die Minutenpreise sind bei diversen Anbietern oder. Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema hoffe die Mods melden sich mal zu Wort


Stimmt nicht!
Der aktuelle Kurs lag heute morgen noch zw. 8-10! 
Nachlesbar auf Seite..hmm.. 1?



Gerbalin schrieb:


> [...]naja vielleicht noch besser ab *25 * Dann hätte ich mehr Ruhe beim twinken und Platz am Server


Pass uff ick bin jewaltbereit *g*


----------



## LyráAhdri (10. September 2008)

Hm echt blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir ist das als Mädel noch nie passiert und ich spiel auch schon recht lange. Finde sowas absolut unmöglich.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier wieder dafür bin so ne Art Kinderschutz einzubauen oder das Spiel erst ab 18 zu machen, naja vielleicht noch besser ab 25
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun es können auch 26 und 36 jährige Belästigt werden obwohl in diesem Alter man besser mit sowas umgehen kann


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Also 1000g laut Goldsellerwerbung entspricht um die 17 Euro zur Zeit ein bißchen wenig wenn man bedenkt was die Minutenpreise sind bei diversen Anbietern oder. Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema hoffe die Mods melden sich mal zu Wort



Aha da kennt sich aber einer aus, naja wers braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Freundin ftw


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> Hilfe hilfe.
> Ich fühle mich belästigt, von pseudointellektuellen Heimtherapeuten, die anstatt sich mal ordentlich am Sack zu kratzen sich lieber durchgeknallte Forentröllchen vornehmen. Desweiteren fühlen sich meine Augen durch den Hang der Poster beleidigt, die "rechts" nicht von "links" unterscheiden können. Die Wörter mein ich! Bitte bitte lieber GM sag uns deine Meinung dazu. Werden gegen solche Nutzer entsprechende Strafmaßnahmen eingeleitet, oder soll ich doch lieber gleich Strafanzeige stellen? Dann wüsste ich doch bitte auch noch, wie ich mich im Leben als kleines Mädchen verhalten soll und wo ich nochmal aufpassen muss. Ein Leitfaden für die ersten 16 Jahre würde reichen. Danke.



hahaha....sauber....bester beitrag^^....und 100% /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## molarius (10. September 2008)

wundert sicher hier eigentlich noch irgendjemand über die aussage, dass in wow nur psychopaten, bekloppte und alkoholiker unterwegs sind ?

wird doch hier zu 95% komplett belegt anhand der antworten, zumindest das mit den psychopaten und bekloppten


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun es können auch 26 und 36 jährige Belästigt werden obwohl in diesem Alter man besser mit sowas umgehen kann



Naja ich denke um so älter um so besser kommt man mit sowas klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich finde man sollte nur wie gesagt jugendliche und Kinder da besser schützen. Ich würde so ne Person wohl bissi austeigen lassen oder wenn er in der Nähe wohnt mit ihm treffen. Wir wissen ohne Finger kann man dann auch nimmer so nen Scheiss schreiben und Leute belästigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

molarius schrieb:


> wundert sicher hier eigentlich noch irgendjemand über die aussage, dass in wow nur psychopaten, bekloppte und alkoholiker unterwegs sind ?
> 
> wird doch hier zu 95% komplett belegt anhand der antworten, zumindest das mit den psychopaten und bekloppten



mit deinem Post...96%


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

molarius schrieb:


> wird doch hier zu 95% komplett belegt anhand der antworten, zumindest das mit den psychopaten und bekloppten


Du hast die verrückten Hexen vergessen! (:


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Aha da kennt sich aber einer aus, naja wers braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Stimmt bin Single und steh dazu aber ich brauch nicht kleine Kinder inGame zu belästigen weil in meinem Alter hat man(n) seine Sexuallität im Griff


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

ach nee ich krieg einfach solche endlossätze in kompletter kleinschreibung nicht hin wo man hyperventiliert wenn man das ende erreicht hat weil man beim lesen des auch noch völlig sinnentfremdet falsch geschriebenen textes solange die luft anhalten muss bis man durch ist.


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Euch passieren Sachen - in meiner eineinhalbjährigen Karriere als WoWler ist mir so etwas noch nicht einmal passiert, nicht mal im Chat.

Ich hatte mal jemanden in meiner Arenagruppe, der immer übers "von der Palme wedeln" gequatscht hatte - naja hab das Team natürlich verlassen.


----------



## Megamage (10. September 2008)

Oh Mein Gott! Ticket inc...
Und wenn du von blizz die dentität bekommst...Anzeige inc


----------



## Dragonsdeath (10. September 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten WOW Spiels,
> 
> zu meiner Person ich bin weiblich und 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit 2 Jahren WOW, aber was mir gestern
> abend passiert ist, ist die absolute Krönung.
> ...


LoL dem hätte ich mal die meinung gegeigt^^



Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hät die 1k genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt das gold nehmen zum main schicken und dann den char löschen^^


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal jemanden in meiner Arenagruppe, der immer übers "von der Palme wedeln" gequatscht hatte - naja hab das Team natürlich verlassen.


Warum? Ist doch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> LoL dem hätte ich mal die meinung gegeigt^^
> stimmt das gold nehmen zum main schicken und dann den char löschen^^



na aber wieso denn? Ignor reicht völlig! Da dir der Spieler sein Gold von sich aus gegeben hat wird ein GM nichts dagegen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> ach nee ich krieg einfach solche endlossätze in kompletter kleinschreibung nicht hin wo man hyperventiliert wenn man das ende erreicht hat weil man beim lesen des auch noch völlig sinnentfremdet falsch geschriebenen textes solange die luft anhalten muss bis man durch ist.



aber sowas ist doch super denn es zeugt von autentität und direkter emotion und dass ist es doch was man heute lesen will mitten im geschehen dabei sein immer am puls der ereignisse und sowas vermittelt diese schreibweise eben da hat einer nicht überlegt sondern das gehirn dirket mit der tastatur verdrahtet ach ja und übrigens ich lieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebe deine sig 100 von 10 punkten


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Euch passieren Sachen - in meiner eineinhalbjährigen Karriere als WoWler ist mir so etwas noch nicht einmal passiert, nicht mal im Chat.
> 
> Ich hatte mal jemanden in meiner Arenagruppe, der immer übers "von der Palme wedeln" gequatscht hatte - naja hab das Team natürlich verlassen.






Xelyna schrieb:


> Warum? Ist doch lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was können die Leute dafür die ihren Job damit verbringen Anderen Luft mit Palmenwedel zu zu fächern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prayerofdoom (10. September 2008)

omg du hast doch selbst gesagt das es warsch ein scherz war -.-
also warum regste dich so auf das de n thred reinstellst??!!
einfach immer c00l bleiben sagen für 6k mach ichs geld nehmen und abhauen =P so gehts 
is der typ dann selbst schuld wenn er verarscht wird 

mfg
prayer


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Stimmt bin Single und steh dazu aber ich brauch nicht kleine Kinder inGame zu belästigen weil in meinem Alter hat man(n) seine Sexuallität im Griff



Na langsam machst du dich aber verdächtig. Sich ständig ändernde Meinungen zum Thema. Ablenkende Großmaultherapiethesen und jetzt auch noch Single, Mann und ->natürlich deine Sexualität im Griff.

Willst dus nicht langsam zugeben, dass du der ominöse Fremde bist? Vllt. bekommste dann ja wirklich die 1000G, wobei du jetzt natürlich das Gold erst im Nachhinein nehmen würdest....


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja! Es ist immerhin ein anerkanntes Gewerbe in dem man normal sein Geld verdienen kann (;


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Warum? Ist doch lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In meiner jetzigen Gilde gibt es auch "Ü18 - Sprüche" - sind auch alle im Schnitt zwischen 20 und 30 - wenn an der anderen Leitung jedoch ein (von der Stimmlage her bestenfalls) 15-jähriger Wurm sitzt, der vorher angegeben hatte 30 Stunden am Stück zu zocken und eindeutig die Push-to-talk-Taste nicht kannte, ist es einfach nur noch widerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Ich hatte auch mal eine Frau in einer TDM-grp und dann hat sie Angefangen im TS meine Sukkubus zu imitieren und das war die heißeste Imitation die ich je gehört habe. Unser Tank hat das nicht verkraftet und ist in eine Mobgruppe gerannt und dann off gewesen und warum er war ihr Ex und sie wollte ihn los werden gut ich hab von ihr nichts mehr gehört. Auch eine gemeine Art inGame


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. September 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Oh Mein Gott! Ticket inc...
> Und wenn du von blizz die dentität bekommst...Anzeige inc



te schrieb "auch wenn das angebot NICHT ernst gemeint war....."......was willst da anzeigen?....auslachen kannst dich lassen^^.....wer mit sowas net klar kommt sollte sich in seiner wohnung einschließen.....was macht sie wenn sie in nem club angemacht wird?......heulend zum türsteher rennen?...


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> In meiner jetzigen Gilde gibt es auch "Ü18 - Sprüche" - sind auch alle im Schnitt zwischen 20 und 30 - wenn an der anderen Leitung jedoch ein (von der Stimmlage her bestenfalls) 15-jähriger Wurm sitzt, der vorher angegeben hatte 30 Stunden am Stück zu zocken und eindeutig die Push-to-talk-Taste nicht kannte, ist es einfach nur noch widerlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...

*würg*


Okaaaaaaay ^-^


----------



## Keksemacher (10. September 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Oh Mein Gott! Ticket inc...
> Und wenn du von blizz die dentität bekommst...Anzeige inc


Genau der richtige Weg.Scheiß egal ob es ein Scherz ist oder nicht über sowas macht man in der Regel keine Scherze.


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal eine Frau in einer TDM-grp und dann hat sie Angefangen im TS meine Sukkubus zu imitieren und das war die heißeste Imitation die ich je gehört habe.



Wir fassen zusammen Du stehst auch noch auf Sukkubus, soviel zu im Griff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du spielst bestimmt auch noch nen weiblichen Nachtelf der immer leicht bekleidet rum läuft xD *g*


----------



## Axolotl (10. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> PS: @ Axolotl /reported




Das ist aber zu viel der Ehre ;-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> Na langsam machst du dich aber verdächtig. Sich ständig ändernde Meinungen zum Thema. Ablenkende Großmaultherapiethesen und jetzt auch noch Single, Mann und ->natürlich deine Sexualität im Griff.
> 
> Willst dus nicht langsam zugeben, dass du der ominöse Fremde bist? Vllt. bekommste dann ja wirklich die 1000G, wobei du jetzt natürlich das Gold erst im Nachhinein nehmen würdest....




Muß dich leider enttäuschen und ich glaube viele Menschen können ihre Meinung ändern wenn sie ihren Verstand benutzen oder einsehen das andere auch mal Recht haben.


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> Na langsam machst du dich aber verdächtig. Sich ständig ändernde Meinungen zum Thema. Ablenkende Großmaultherapiethesen und jetzt auch noch Single, Mann und ->natürlich deine Sexualität im Griff.
> 
> Willst dus nicht langsam zugeben, dass du der ominöse Fremde bist? Vllt. bekommste dann ja wirklich die 1000G, wobei du jetzt natürlich das Gold erst im Nachhinein nehmen würdest....


Oha, ziemlich unter der Gürtellinie ... aber da ich auch ein Freund des gepflegt dreckigen Humors bin, fand ichs lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (10. September 2008)

Blizzard darf KEINE!!!!!!!! Adresse oder irgendwas rausgeben. Sie dürfen maximal wenn sie es vom Staatsanwalt bekommen dem das geben, aber die persönlich NIEMALS!!!!. Datenschutz und so.

Und ganz ehrlich hier kommen ja momentan recht viele Themen dazu, aber immer ist es ne arme kleine TE die natürlich NICHTS damit zu tun hat...

Sry hab mit sowas kein Mitleid oder och du arme... vorallem weils nicht alle machen. Ignore gut ist... rum mimin bringt da net viel.


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *würg*
> 
> ...


see?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Du spielst bestimmt auch noch nen weiblichen Nachtelf der immer leicht bekleidet rum läuft xD *g*


das war ich!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Wir fassen zusammen Du stehst auch noch auf Sukkubus, soviel zu im Griff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich mag n811 nicht und als ich den Hexer angefangen hab wußte ich nicht das ich so einen Dämonen bekomme 

Außerdem jeder hat so seine Vorlieben das bestreite ich auch nicht aber das hat auch nichts mit dem Thread zu tun.


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Mich würde aber mal interessieren, wenn der Fall echt ist. Wieviele Videos der Typ mittlerweile hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es gibt ja bestimmt genug die sowas mitmachen. Ich bin arm und brauchte das Gold...


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Es gibt nur eine passende Antwort zu dem geballten Mischmasch der Gefühle hier:

Follow me!


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Außerdem jeder hat so seine Vorlieben das bestreite ich auch nicht aber das hat auch nichts mit dem Thread zu tun.



Ja stimmt ich steh auf kleine, dicke, vollbärtige und besoffene Zwerge - am liebsten Pala die kann man schön nuken als Shadow *g*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Mich würde aber mal interessieren, wenn der Fall echt ist. Wieviele Videos der Typ mittlerweile hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann haben diese Leute den Bezug zur Realität verloren wenn sie sich bzw ihren Körper wegen WoW verkaufen glaubst du es ist wirklich so schlimm geworden


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

welches Mischmasch buzzted? Die tun doch nur alle so. Ich kenn nur einen Grund, warum dieser Thread so erfolgreich ist.. es geht um Sex.


----------



## Salvdore (10. September 2008)

Naja, sowas krasses ist mir noch nicht passiert.
Das einzige lustige was mir mal passiert ist war: Ich war in ner Ini mit meinem Twink und war im Ts mit den Leuten, mitten in der in sagt unsere Priesterin plötzlich: Oh shit ich hab total vergessen meinen Kindern was zu essen zu machen! Ciao bin dann weg.


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> te schrieb "auch wenn das angebot NICHT ernst gemeint war....."......was willst da anzeigen?....auslachen kannst dich lassen^^.....wer mit sowas net klar kommt sollte sich in seiner wohnung einschließen.....was macht sie wenn sie in nem club angemacht wird?......heulend zum türsteher rennen?...


Das ist kein Vergleich! In der Disco ist ... naja gut, sollte zumindest die holde Weiblichkeit darauf aus sein, angebaggert zu werden. Wenn das so plump à la"Ey - ficken?" passiert, ist die Reaktion des Türstehers sicherlich sehr witzig, wenn er davon erfährt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne, mal im ernst, in einem Spiel ab 12 Jahren sollte sowas bestraft werden. Man weiß nie wie alt das Gegenüber wirklich ist. Außerdem klang der TE eher angewidert als verängstigt.


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Dann haben diese Leute den Bezug zur Realität verloren wenn sie sich bzw ihren Körper wegen WoW verkaufen glaubst du es ist wirklich so schlimm geworden




Okay jetzt mal im Ernst, ja ich denke schon. Ich mein wenn Jemand hier schon länger WoW spielt kennt er die Leute die da spielen, mich kann da nichts mehr überraschen *g* es ist zum Teil wirklich strange und schlimm aber auch einfach nur lustig was man da alles für Gestalten trifft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Ne, mal im ernst, in einem Spiel ab 12 Jahren sollte sowas bestraft werden. Man weiß nie wie alt das Gegenüber wirklich ist. Außerdem klang der TE eher angewidert als verängstigt.


Ich hoffe du weißt dass der ganze Thread hier eigtl ein Fake ist (;
Aber generell geb ich dir Recht, aber darum dürfen sich dann die GMs kümmern - die virtuellen Türsteher Blizzard`s? *fg*


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Naja, sowas krasses ist mir noch nicht passiert.
> Das einzige lustige was mir mal passiert ist war: Ich war in ner Ini mit meinem Twink und war im Ts mit den Leuten, mitten in der in sagt unsere Priesterin plötzlich: Oh shit ich hab total vergessen meinen Kindern was zu essen zu machen! Ciao bin dann weg.


Wo ist die lustige, sexuelle Anspielung? "auf Threadthemazeigt"
Du wirst doch nicht an die Kinderzeugung gedacht haben? Du Schuft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> ...Außerdem klang der TE eher angewidert als verängstigt.


 zumindest ist es das, was er transportiert hat. Wo is der überhaupt? Lasst uns über Sex reden bis er wiederkommt.


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Naja, sowas krasses ist mir noch nicht passiert.
> Das einzige lustige was mir mal passiert ist war: Ich war in ner Ini mit meinem Twink und war im Ts mit den Leuten, mitten in der in sagt unsere Priesterin plötzlich: Oh shit ich hab total vergessen meinen Kindern was zu essen zu machen! Ciao bin dann weg.


Wo ist die lustige, sexuelle Anspielung? "auf Threadthemazeigt"
Du wirst doch nicht an die Kinderzeugung gedacht haben? Du Schuft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Wo ist die lustige, sexuelle Anspielung? "auf Threadthemazeigt"
> Du wirst doch nicht an die Kinderzeugung gedacht haben? Du Schuft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oha mein erster Doppelpost.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parkourinator (10. September 2008)

Sex gegen Gold?

Kommt mir doch bekannt vor:

http://epicslut.ytmnd.com/

Und ich glaub net dies der einzige Fall war!


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Oha mein erster Doppelpost.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



steinigt ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> steinigt ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vergebt mir liebe Community, denn ich habe gesündigt ...


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Parkourinator schrieb:


> Sex gegen Gold?
> 
> Kommt mir doch bekannt vor:
> 
> ...


Die find ich jetzt aber irgendwie nicht so .... ansprechend...
Da fällt mir ein dass mein Priester noch kein Epic Flugmount hat...


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Das Thema hier wird abschließend in diesem Thread erledigt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Okay jetzt mal im Ernst, ja ich denke schon. Ich mein wenn Jemand hier schon länger WoW spielt kennt er die Leute die da spielen, mich kann da nichts mehr überraschen *g* es ist zum Teil wirklich strange und schlimm aber auch einfach nur lustig was man da alles für Gestalten trifft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So jetzt die Frage ist WoW im RL angekommen oder das RL in Wow. Muß jetzt eine Mutter auf ihr 12/13 Jähriges Kind aufpassen wenn es spielt das es nicht von kranken Perversen angetextet wird? Naja ManniAt hatte da ein paar interessante Post zu.

Ja leider ist dieser Thread in den Bereich ... abgerutscht und warum weil sich einige Poster keine Gedanken gemacht haben bzw weil sie es gar nicht wollten oder konnten.

Ich hoffe das noch ein Statment eines Mods kommt oder das Thedanos einen GM Beitrag nach reicht damit Menschen die mit sowas nicht umgehen können einen Rat bekommen wie bei sowas zu verfahren ist.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> Das Thema hier wird abschließend in diesem Thread erledigt.


Der gleich zu ist..


----------



## youngceaser (10. September 2008)

lol ne aber jetzt weis ich wieder auf was ich mal sparen könnte ^^


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Spielverderber!


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> Spielverderber*in*!


Soviel Zeit muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich das rein nach Sinn nicht verstehe.. kann mir jemand die Umfrage übersetzen solange sie noch offen ist?


----------



## grimrott (10. September 2008)

Suchste jetzt jemanden der mehr zahlt, oder was?


Immer diese Fake Storys.... buäh.


----------



## zificult (10. September 2008)

nimm nächstes mal das gold und sag ihm pech gehabt^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Parkourinator schrieb:


> Sex gegen Gold?
> 
> Kommt mir doch bekannt vor:
> 
> ...




DAS IST NICHT SCHÖN!


----------



## zificult (10. September 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Suchste jetzt jemanden der mehr zahlt, oder was?
> 
> 
> Immer diese Fake Storys.... buäh.


sry wegen repost , aber das is ja wohl keine art mein freund


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Suchste jetzt jemanden der mehr zahlt, oder was?
> 
> 
> Immer diese Fake Storys.... buäh.




Beweis??


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> So jetzt die Frage ist WoW im RL angekommen oder das RL in Wow. Muß jetzt eine Mutter auf ihr 12/13 Jähriges Kind aufpassen wenn es spielt das es nicht von kranken Perversen angetextet wird? Naja ManniAt hatte da ein paar interessante Post zu.




Ich finde Eltern sollten schon aufpassen was Kinder spielen und wo sie sich im www. rumtreiben den gerade kranke Leute gibt es hier viel zu viele. Aufklären und den Kindern sagen das sie es sofort mitteilen sollen und dann entsprechend handeln.

Ich denke allerdings das dieser Thread ein Fake ist, es gibt keinerlei Beweise und jeder Mensch würde da normal sofort ein Ticket schreiben, mit seinen Eltern reden und zu den Cops gehen so wie man sowas auch machen sollte. Denn solche Menschen gehören weg von der Straße...


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> Spielverderber!



Das ist mein Motto.


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> So jetzt die Frage ist WoW im RL angekommen oder das RL in Wow. Muß jetzt eine Mutter auf ihr 12/13 Jähriges Kind aufpassen wenn es spielt das es nicht von kranken Perversen angetextet wird? Naja ManniAt hatte da ein paar interessante Post zu.
> 
> Ja leider ist dieser Thread in den Bereich ... abgerutscht und warum weil sich einige Poster keine Gedanken gemacht haben bzw weil sie es gar nicht wollten oder konnten.
> 
> Ich hoffe das noch ein Statment eines Mods kommt oder das Thedanos einen GM Beitrag nach reicht damit Menschen die mit sowas nicht umgehen können einen Rat bekommen wie bei sowas zu verfahren ist.




Ist denn heute schon Sonntag? Man wie die Zeit vergeht.
Langsam hab ich das Gefühl du bist doch nicht so doof. Eher ein Soziologiestudent, der hier den Forentroll mimt um Stoff für seine Diplomarbeit zu bekommen! HAH erwischt.


----------



## Yuukami (10. September 2008)

1k gold für camsex - ich musste schmuzeln 
gold annehmen und ticket schreiben der kassiert nen bann und du kassierst geld ^^.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> Ist denn heute schon Sonntag? Man wie die Zeit vergeht.
> Langsam hab ich das Gefühl du bist doch nicht so doof. Eher ein Soziologiestudent, der hier den Forentroll mimt um Stoff für seine Diplomarbeit zu bekommen! HAH erwischt.




Nö ich mache zur Zeit eine Weiterbildung zum Chemietechniker obwohl sie mir beim Bund geraten haben ich soll Psychologie studieren


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> 1k gold für camsex - ich musste schmuzeln
> gold annehmen und ticket schreiben der kassiert nen bann und du kassierst geld ^^.




oder eigen bann weil Gold geklaut die Wowwelt ist auch ungerecht


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist mein Motto.



Macht nix ZAM. Sinnfreie Posts gibts doch genug zum austoben. ^^ Huch? Bin ich etwa schon drin?


----------



## Gerbalin (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Nö ich mache zur Zeit eine Weiterbildung zum Chemietechniker obwohl sie mir beim Bund geraten haben ich soll Psychologie studieren




Du baust bestimmt bomben und so wenn Du nicht zockst *g*


----------



## Blackmarco (10. September 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> du hast eindeutig falsch reagiert.
> 
> 1. ja sagen, gold an dich nehmen.
> 2. /auslachen
> ...




+ GM kontaktieen und zack gibs nen Bann für den opa^^


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Nö ich mache zur Zeit eine Weiterbildung zum Chemietechniker obwohl sie mir beim Bund geraten haben ich soll Psychologie studieren




Beim Bund haben sie dir das geraten? Soso... schonmal darüber nachgedacht, was das heißen könnte? Vielleicht soviel wie: "Weinerliche kleine Memmen ab zur Uni, Psychologie studieren"? Oder falsch verstanden und der Kerl meinte "Na, Kleiner. Studier doch mal meine Psychologie"?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Du baust bestimmt bomben und so wenn Du nicht zockst *g*




Bomben bauen ist nicht weil für die Weiterbildung ein Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis von Nöten ist

Tobe mich lieber hier drin aus 

@buzzted:  wäre gern länger da geblieben bloß wenn Gesundheit im Popo kann man nicht länger da bleiben

Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema.


@Zam was ist den die Meinung der Buffed Moderatoren


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. September 2008)

buzzted schrieb:


> Beim Bund haben sie dir das geraten? Soso... schonmal darüber nachgedacht, was das heißen könnte? Vielleicht soviel wie: "Weinerliche kleine Memmen ab zur Uni, Psychologie studieren"? Oder falsch verstanden und der Kerl meinte "Na, Kleiner. Studier doch mal meine Psychologie"?



da man auf aussagen die beim bund gemacht werden sowieso nix geben kann (90% der ausbilder haben nen iq von unter 80) ist es auch egal wie es gemeint war^^


----------



## KennyKiller (10. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


alter bei jedem thread gleich erster get alive du psycho


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2008)

Ich frage mich grad, ob ich den Thread schließen sollte bevor sich jemand über die Thematik und das Topic pikiert.

Edit:
Die Gründe zur Schließung häufen sich grad. Die momentan auftauchenden, gegenseitigen Denunzierungen sind nicht mehr feierlich.

Meinung zum Thema: Nickname merken, Uhrzeit merken, Sachverhalt mit Nickname und Uhrzeit per Ticket melden, Nickname auf Ignore setzen, sonst nicht weiter drauf eingehen.

Thread ist zu.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> da man auf aussagen die beim bund gemacht werden sowieso nix geben kann (90% der ausbilder haben nen iq von unter 80) ist es auch egal wie es gemeint war^^




ich war ausbilder und mein iq liegt bei 126 und nun zurück zum Thema


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Also Tweetys Verstand in allen Ehren, aber eiskalt ist der Typ, eiskalt! *lacht*


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2008)

Die Gründe zur Schließung häufen sich grad. Die momentan auftauchenden, gegenseitigen Denunzierungen sind nicht mehr feierlich.

Meinung zum Thema: Nickname merken, Uhrzeit merken, Sachverhalt mit Nickname und Uhrzeit per Ticket melden, Nickname auf Ignore setzen, sonst nicht weiter drauf eingehen.

Btw. jene, die sich hier grad gegenseitig beleidigen dürfen sich entsprechend der Netiuqette verwarnt fühlen.

Thread ist zu.


----------

